#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-22
<canthus13> Heh.
<gilch> paultag: you around?
<dmcglone> gilch: what are we? Chopped liver? ;-)
<gilch> dmcglone: not at all. they are waiting for paultag over in ubuntu-classroom
<dmcglone> Just messin with ya man :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone: I thought you were more like haggis.
<Cheri703> today has gone sooooo dang slowly
<dmcglone> ewww canthus13
<canthus13> Cheri703: no kidding.... This last 30 minutes at work are dragging by like christmas eve when you're 10 years old. :(
<Cheri703> I have to go to an early (for me) meeting tomorrow, not looking forward to it, but OMG it's not even 8pm...I'm SO bored. but I'm looking at/reading about/lusting over velomobiles right now, so I'm keeping myself moderately amused. we also watched back to the future tonight :)
<paultag> Hey Ohio!
<canthus13> eh?
<paultag> Heyya canthus13
<BiosElement> Yo paultag
<BiosElement> +10 for starting the elections without my having to nag you
<paultag> haha
<BiosElement> I was meaning to do that this week actually ;P
<Cheri703> I might have another reloco person!
<paultag> :D Cheri703
<Cheri703> Econ professor at local college
<BiosElement> Yay Cheri703
<BiosElement> Oh hey meeting on the 27th
<Cheri703> what kind of meeting?
<BiosElement> Whoever added that, ship that to the mailing list in advance too. >.<
<BiosElement> Some of us never check the topic
<BiosElement> Cheri703, No idea
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> it says 10/27
<BiosElement> Ahh my bad then hah
<Cheri703> and for some reason at the end 11/17/09 ?
<BiosElement> paultag, update the bloody topic. >.< Like "Electio0ns in progress"
<paultag> wtf is this
* paultag changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | Meeting Wed Oct 27 8pm right here | See the calendar for event details! | LoCOhio rocks! | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Do it! | Learn more about us at <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/>
* paultag changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | See the calendar for event details! | LoCOhio rocks! | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Do it! | Learn more about us at <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/>
* paultag changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | See the calendar for event details! | LoCOhio rocks! | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Do it! | Learn more about us at <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/> | Elections going on now! We want your votes!
<paultag> good 'nuff for goverment work
<thafreak> So, anyone want to weigh in on the Novell deal?
<greyfox-> thafreak: I haven't had a chance to pick up on all the details yet, but I think this does not bode well.
<canthus13> Novell deal?
<thafreak> Novell is being purchased
<thafreak> and somehow. Microsoft is gobbling up like 882 patents...
<canthus13> Bah.
 * canthus13 smells more kernel rewrites in the future....
 * canthus13 wonders just which patents are being sold to MS's little patent trolling consortium...
<deejoe> someone should do up a bison in SuSE lizard colors, or something
<deejoe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachmate#CEO_animal_cruelty_case
<canthus13> That's an iffy case.
<canthus13> In another state that would likely have been a non-issue due to differing range laws.
<canthus13> In montana, it's perfectly legal to shoot livestock that wanders onto your property.
 * canthus13 notes that there are constant worries about Yellowstone's bison wandering off the park property and being shot by ranchers.
<deejoe> such jolly ranchers
<canthus13> Bison carry brucellosis, which causes cattle to miscarry.  It's quite defensive.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-23
<dmcglone> Hiya all
<canthus13> blargh.
<dmcglone> is there a hairball in your throat?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Nah. Just bummed.
<dmcglone> about?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Stuff completely off topic for this channel.  I've dumped it all in #polyamory already. :P
<dmcglone> if you just wanted me to stay away, all ya had to do is say so
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> that was supposed to be a wink
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> AH.  Still pissed at linux?
<dmcglone> you mean there are topics that are offtopic in here?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Read up on polyamory and then you tell me. :)
<dmcglone> Not as much, but yes.
<dmcglone> I've went through my pissed off at linux stages for years. LOL
<Cheri703> hey
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703
<canthus13> Heh.  At this point, I'm more likely to run into stuff in windows that pisses me off than linux.
<dmcglone> canthus13: right now I'm still bummed over evolution
<Cheri703> polyamory, eh canthus13?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Yeh.
<dmcglone> but Kontact is just as bad!
 * Cheri703 knows some people into polyamory in various forms
 * dmcglone is shootin over there
<canthus13> Over where?
<dmcglone> polyamory
<canthus13> Ah.
<dmcglone> I'm there right now
<dmcglone> I see no action as of yet
<canthus13> dmcglone: http://www.xeromag.com/fvpoly.html
<canthus13> dmcglone: Yer in the wrong channel, then.
<canthus13> Oh. Wait.
<dmcglone> funny I see your name
<canthus13> Forgot I turned off joins and parts. :P
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Yeah. It's dead at the moment.
<dmcglone> well you told me to check it out to see what you were bummed over.. lol
<canthus13> Oh. I meant google it, actually. If you're curious, check out the link I just posted.  Feel free to hang in the channel, just don't troll.
<dmcglone> Hmmm, doesn't this go against everything we were taught in the bible?
<dmcglone> I never troll
<canthus13> No.
<Cheri703> dmcglone: aaaaactually, there are many occurrences in the bible of one of one, multiple of the other
<dmcglone> your shittin' me?
<dmcglone> wow
<Cheri703> and for the record, not everyone in the world lives life according to the bible as their rule book
<Cheri703> no
<canthus13> Actually, there are many references to polygamy, a couple to polygyny, and only one or two references to monogamy, and then those are only in the context of church leadership.
<dmcglone> this is all new to me
<Cheri703> and there are instances of actual full on prophet types having more than one spouse/partner
<dmcglone> are you sure we read the same bible? LMAO
<Cheri703> King James Version
<canthus13> Yep.
<dmcglone> Oh, I read the Lucifer version. ;-)
<dmcglone> LOL cat got your toungue
<Cheri703> this is one reference dmcglone, wife can't have kids, so he basically "marries" her servant: http://bible.cc/genesis/30-4.htm
<dmcglone> I always thought having more than 1 partner constitutes as adultry (if you are married) and adultry was/is a sin
<Cheri703> it depends on the time period, many times in the bible, polygamy was ok
<Cheri703> and again dmcglone, not everyone treats the bible as a rule book
<Cheri703> so...to each their own in my opinion
<dmcglone> very true
<canthus13> dmcglone: To make it perfectly clear, I don't condone *cheating*.  My wife and I are well aware of each other's secondary relationships.
<dmcglone> I'm not a bible thumper, I'm just asking out of curiousity
<canthus13> All good. I understand completely.
<Cheri703> yeah
 * Cheri703 just saying
<dmcglone> I agree 100% with Cheri703 "to each his own"
<canthus13> dmcglone: We should prolly continue this convo in #polyamory if you have more questions, though. This channel isn't really the place.  Besides, it's logged. :)
<dmcglone> as for me, I like to stick to monogamy, which makes me pick my nose, scratch my butt and watch football ;-)
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 doesn't understand the point of football.. :P
<dmcglone> canthus13: excuse to get away from the women and go drink a beer in some sports bar with a bunch of sizzling women... LOL
<dmcglone> funny thing is I've never done that. LMAO
<dmcglone> well everyone, I think I need to lay down and relax. I've had a long day.
<Cheri703> ttyl
<dmcglone> I'll catch you all tomorrow
<dmcglone> Ok Cheri703 have a good one
<dmcglone> g'night
<canthus13> 'nite.
 * Cheri703 needs to find recipes for very high protein bars of some sort...
<Cheri703> wow I hate websites with music that plays automatically...and even moreso the ones that have no way of shutting it off
<skellat> Reminder to vote: http://ur1.ca/2epu3  Podcast talking about the voting: http://ur1.ca/2epud
<paultag> Burning Circle 9 is out :)
<paultag> thanks, skellat :)
<Cheri703> paultag: is there any reason the votes HAVE to be encrypted?
<Cheri703> and/or can I just pm you my votes?
 * Cheri703 is lazy tonight
<paultag> Cheri703, any way will do
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> Cheri703, anyway at all
<thafreak> Morning
<thafreak> Ok, not cool...my prgmr.com xen host died
<thafreak> and it didn't auto reboot...had to manually login and boot it myself
<thafreak> luckily, I can alteast do that...I would hate having to wait on some one else
<thafreak> http://digg.com/news/lifestyle/i_heart_pixels_throwster_tees
<thafreak> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20101122130625952
<paultag> Hey Ohioo :)
<paultag> hey thafreak :)
<Unit193> Hey paultag
<paultag> heyya Unit193
<Unit193> Got anymore votes in?
 * canthus13 votes for hotsauce and ketchup.
 * BiosElement throws canthus13 hotsauce and ketchup bottles
<thafreak> gah
<thafreak> wasted today building staticly linked binaries to check on a machine
<thafreak> saw an odd port open, with no process id associated with it...thought I was rooted
<thafreak> just dawned on me...it's an RPC port for portmapper (NFS stuff)
<thafreak> oh well, now I have a suite of statically linked binaries I can use later I guess
<_bbb> you down with ldd
<_bbb> yeah you know me
<thafreak> I got all the good stuff
<thafreak> grep, ps, ls, awk, strings, netstat
<thafreak> what u need?
<_bbb> sex packets
<thafreak> damn, fresh out of those
<thafreak> I think they're being blocked by the firewall
<thafreak> I call the firewall, "wife"
<_bbb> for shame!
<paultag> Unit193, yeah, we sure have
<paultag> Unit193, still not a many as I'd like
<paultag> but still
<thafreak> ok, you should have one more voter now
<thafreak> sorry it took me so long...been avoiding any contact with my inbox lately
<canthus13> Shouldn't ignore it.  it might start seeing someone else...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-24
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<dmcglone> anybody hear about MS not disclosing what it bought from Novell?
<canthus13> dmcglone: I know they bought ~890 patents...
<canthus13> Well, their patent trolling front did, anyway.
<dmcglone> Cable companies are stickin it to everyone nowdays
<canthus13> dmcglone: Cable companies are getting it stuck to them BAD these days by the content providers... particularly the smaller cable companies. ESPN requires about 3 bucks per subscriber from us. For EVERY subscriber, whether or not they watch ESPN.  that's per MONTH not per year.  Disney/ABC is just as bad.
<dmcglone> Canthus, it's sad isn't it.
<canthus13> dmcglone: It sucks. It's to the point where the only reason we carry TV services is to keep customers. We make almost nothing off video.  All the money is in internet.
<sharp15> Derath-Srvr: have a moment?
<dmcglone> I'm about ready to go back to regular tv
<sharp15> Derath-Srvr: actually never mind.  i just realized you don't have a machine to test the problem i'm looking at.
<dmcglone> pricing is just dumb
<dmcglone> anyone remember the command to restart apache?
<canthus13> dmcglone: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<canthus13> I think.
<dmcglone> thats it, but it says it failed to start. I'm gonna reboot. I just installed it, so a reboot will do good
<canthus13> bah. that's windows-think.
<canthus13> but have fun. see ya in a few. :)
<dmcglone> that did the trick
<dmcglone> It's been about a month since I've wrote any code. I'm itchin to write some
<dmcglone> i'll be darned, can't log into phpMyAdmin for some reason
<canthus13> dmcglone: It's mad at you.
<dmcglone> obviously because I uninstalled it and re-installed it and now it will not even load at all
<dmcglone> how shitty
<canthus13> Just do it the old-fashioned way.  Log into the SQL server and manage it manually. :P
<canthus13> woo. grysnc rocks. :)
<dmcglone> it's not letting me log in at all!
<canthus13> Hmm. Sounds like a server issue. is it up and running?
<dmcglone> got it. had to add myself to mysql. BUT root should have worked
<dmcglone> heck now I don't feel like coding
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Heh. Kids are watching Wargames for the first time... :)
<dmcglone> never seen it
<canthus13> It's the original hacker movie.
<dmcglone> Oh sounds interesting
<dmcglone> Is it unrealistic like the movie "hackers"
<canthus13> Not nearly as unrealistic.. this was before MovieOS. It's a bit off, but not as bad as newer stuff.
<canthus13> It's from 1984. the effects for movieOS didn't exist yet. :)
<dmcglone> I see. Hackers was from '95
<canthus13> Yep. I liked Hackers too, though. The story was fun, even if the effects were stupid.
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> I agree
<dmcglone> Angelina Jolie is one hot woman!
<canthus13> :)
<dmcglone> her performance in Tomb Raider was sizzilin
<canthus13> Wargames was the movie that got me into computers/hacking.
<Navirio> ok this omega msn contact cert is pissin me off
<dmcglone> why when I put "user" in my fstab line to mount a share, it mounts it as root on startup?
<dmcglone> I think it's ridiculous of Ubuntu to mount stuff as root
<Navirio> lol
<dmcglone> when I have to reboot or shutdown, on start up I've got to modprobe for my wireless card for some odd reason, I've got to unmount my shares and mount them as user so I'll have full control over them. Things are just chipping away at my patience
<dmcglone> I gotta go pick up the pizza
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Navirio> bring me pizza dmc?
<Navirio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xR5cUvb4q4
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-25
<dmcglone> Navirio: I done ate it. sorry
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> I don't think I want to know what you're referring to dmcglone...
<dmcglone> Pizza Cheri703
<dmcglone> Navirio: wanted me to bring hims some pizza
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<dmcglone> LOL what was going on in that mind of yours?
<Cheri703> just saying
<dmcglone> dang it, I need another monitor!
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> 3?
<dmcglone> I got 2, but I need another one now!
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> they're addictive
<Cheri703> it's always hard for me to go back to my 10" netbook screen after using the 20" 16:10 monitor
<dmcglone> I need 1 more monitor to put this chat window on while I write code
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> problem is, my graphics card will only take 2
<dmcglone> I'd have to get another card
<Cheri703> or a usb monitor
<dmcglone> don't tempt me girl ;-)
<dmcglone> anyone good with font's?
<dmcglone> I'm always trying to find that "right" font, but always afraid nobody will have it. then everything will look like crap on the website
<Cheri703> I'm a fan of verdana
<dmcglone> I love dejavu sans
<Navirio> lol
<dmcglone> what Navirio?
<Navirio> i liek katz
<Navirio> if and when i show up at an ubuntu hour i will unleash hordes of them from the under world mostly to help me steal paninis
<Navirio> i dont think i spelled panninis correctly thats what they sell at that um place right?
<dmcglone> I have no idea what your referring to... LOL
<Navirio> that panera place
<dmcglone> panera bread?
<Navirio> i need a new keyboard all the ink is gone
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> I need to start on some rolls soon...have to take them tomorrow for dinner
<dmcglone> That was a good one Navirio
<dmcglone> all night for rolls?
<Cheri703> no, but they need at least 2 hours of rising time (checking baking time now), and I'm hoping to leave around 10:30 or 11am
<Cheri703> bakes for 20-25 min
<Cheri703> I'd take them to bake at my friend's house, but she'll have the turkey in the oven
<dmcglone> I see
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> though I might make the dough and put it in the fridge and bake tomorrow...I dunno. I don't want to do it tonight -_-
<dmcglone> how long will it take to bake them?
<Cheri703> 25 min
<Cheri703> they're oatmeal dinner rolls
<Navirio> not a joke dmc
<Navirio> if sum1 uses my comp
<Navirio> and they dont know how to use a dvorak there fucked
<dmcglone> what's that got to do with ink?
<dmcglone> a keyboard doesn't use ink
<Navirio> the ink they put on keys so you know which one....
<Navirio> i usually carve each symbol in 2
<Navirio> but some how that wore out before the ink
<dmcglone> Oh
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> I understand now
<Navirio> are you sure you do or are you high?
<Navirio> i wish they where not doing another tron
<BiosElement> Yay for GPLvMIT Wars. haha >.>
<Navirio> i dont really mind license
<dmcglone> I don't smoke anything
<BiosElement> Navirio, You would if you had to manage the project's. >.<
<Navirio> yes
<Navirio> but as it stands now
<Navirio> i take what i want
<BiosElement> Be happy for that then. Never take the lead of a project. Ever. ;P
<Navirio> if your the top guy
<Navirio> its ur decision
<Navirio> man up and stomp on there pride
<dmcglone> Well Navirio your comment would have made a good joke though. something along the lines of a clueless computer with a broken keyboard. :-)
<Navirio> not clueless
<Navirio> just overly used
<dmcglone> clueless computer user that is
<Navirio> what i had said is i can less about licenses
 * BiosElement sighs
<Navirio> care*
<dmcglone> I agree Navirio. I steal it anyway. Like Cheri703 does.. OOPs ;-)
 * Cheri703 doesn't steal
<dmcglone> Oh I forgot you "borrow"
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Navirio> more like wealth redistrobution
<Navirio> i spelled that horid
 * Cheri703 doesn't distribute
<Navirio> i do contribute
<Navirio> but while i every one is arguing over who gets the $
<Navirio> i can care less
<Navirio> who benefits from that
<dmcglone> Navirio: I take it you voted for Obama
<dmcglone> :-)
<Navirio> i dont vote
<Navirio> voting seems rigged
<Navirio> i stopped caring after watching ron pauls charade
<dmcglone> well if you don't vote, how can we accomplish distribution of wealth?
<Navirio> i never said i support that
<Navirio> im basically saying pirates win
<Navirio> no one learns or accomplishes any thing when $ is what matters
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> you got a point
<Navirio> i could be in college right now
<Navirio> but instead im stuck here day in and day out
<Navirio> does not stop me from learning the same stuff
<dmcglone> work?
<Navirio> but with out the paper at the end of the tunnel
<Navirio> it really wont help me get that all important life matter
<Navirio> a job
<Navirio> then ill move from climbing the educationary ladder to climbing the working ladder
<dmcglone> why can't you go back to school?
<Navirio> in the end ill be 65 and be told to fuck off heres a watch
<Navirio> lack of $
<dmcglone> get loans
<dmcglone> I did, my wife did
<Navirio> i enjoy leaving a 4 yr establishment with a large debt and no work
<dmcglone> hell our government gives all the foreigners everything, I don't see why they can't give to you
<Navirio> we are training the youth  for jobs that are not there
<Navirio> im actualy fighting that gov as we speak
<Navirio> they claim i owe them 1740$ for over paid Food stamps
<dmcglone> overpaid???? LMAO
<Navirio> ya
<Navirio> they claim they over paid me
<dmcglone> what are you gonna do, pay em back in food stamps?
<dmcglone> LMAO
<Navirio> im going to piss on there desk
<Navirio> is the relative plan
<dmcglone> wow man you got issues
<dmcglone> LMAO
<Navirio> i have quite a large hate for authority and governments who give lazy ppl money
<Navirio> when i did temp work
<Navirio> half my check went to taxes since it was daily pay
<dmcglone> wow
<Navirio> then i come home and ppl my age who cud do the same thing but instead sit on ssi ask me for money
<Navirio> makes me want to rap my fist in the stub and hit them
<dmcglone> I know how you feel man
<Navirio> this is a huge let down
<dmcglone> My wife and I work our butts off, but my wife has an aunt who takes advantage of the system like that and we really really despise her
<Navirio> welcome to my world
<dmcglone> so I know how you feel
<Navirio> i live in all inclusive apartments
<Navirio> when i work i work like a slave
<Navirio> i mean litterally they where 2 steps from wipping us
<Navirio> but on a unrelated note
<Navirio> tron soundtrack although by daft punk is a large fail
<Navirio> it sounds as thought the inception soundtrack took a techno s--t
<dmcglone> I don't follow movies that much
<Navirio> this is a soundtrack
<dmcglone> true, but to know what soundtrack goes to what, you pretty much gotta know what movies are out
<dmcglone> I couldn't tell you what movies are playing
<Navirio> neither can i
<dmcglone> or coming up for that matter
<Navirio> well unfortunatly i live with one of those boxes you the ones for stupid ppl
<Navirio> and 2 ppl who use the shit out of em
<dmcglone> lol dang man your on fire tonight
<Navirio> well in general when i talk cheri is mean to me so i dont talk much
<Navirio> other wise im a wealth of philosophical topicsw
<Navirio> and i made the unfortunate mistake of becoming the local it man
<dmcglone> She's not mean, she just messes around with ya. all in good clean fun
<Navirio> i regret not pretending to know nothing
<dmcglone> I wish I would have done that too
<Navirio> but i cannot resist helping sum1 lol
<dmcglone> neither can I
<Navirio> well im a generally altruistic person
<Navirio> i taught sum1 how to pirate there own movies
<Navirio> causing me a loss in major revenue
<dmcglone> shouldn't have been pirating in the first place though
<Navirio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeIjmvZZ_SQ
<dmcglone> I would believe it's called Karma. LOL
<Navirio> sorta ben my motto for ever
<Navirio> i believe in karma every thing i do comes back on me
<Navirio> except in relation to the above topic
<dmcglone> it did
<dmcglone> check this out it is so darn hilarious
<dmcglone> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y54yESyq6Io
<Navirio> relationship wise every thing has come back on me though
<Navirio> which reminds me im 21 in 8 days lol
<Navirio> and the room is dead
<Navirio> a moment of silence please
<dmcglone> 21?
<dmcglone> wow your young
 * Cheri703 was making dough for dinner rolls
<dmcglone> send me some ;-)
<Cheri703> I can send you the recipe...
<Cheri703> it's reasonably simple
<dmcglone> it might be simple, but come on now, I'm a guy. you know how that is
<Cheri703> husband helped me prep mine
<dmcglone> but I'm deaf, I can't do anything.. LMAO
<dmcglone> I know, I know thats not what my wife said
<dmcglone> she makes me cook, clean, scrub floors, take care of kids
<dmcglone> and all that womany stuff
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Cheri703> no such thing as "womany stuff" when it comes to chores. if you lived alone you'd do those things, why do people assume they fall to the woman as soon as she comes into the picture ?! >.< (I know you're joking, but I've met people who were serious with that crap)
<dmcglone> I know exactly what you mean! to tell you the truth, I am a stay at home dad. I do everything around here
<Cheri703> good for you!
<dmcglone> true, but let me let you in on a little secret
<dmcglone> it's so much freakin harder for a guy to do it because, I not only have to take care of 3 kids, do dishes, laundry, clean and all that, I also have to..... you ready?
<dmcglone> fix the toliet when it's broken, fix that leaky roof, shovel the snow, rake the leaves, trim the trees, fix this and fix that.
<dmcglone> for a guy it's harder, because women don't pick up wrenches or chain saws
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> oh yeah don't forget "my cars broken"
<dmcglone> gotta fix the car
<dmcglone> change oil
<dmcglone> fix flat tires
<dmcglone>  the list goes on and on
<dmcglone> LMAO
 * Cheri703 used to change her own oil, fix her flat tires, shovel snow, do her own yard work, fix things, move furniture, etc. still do sometimes...
<dmcglone> thats good, but no guy wants a women covered in grease... LMAO
<Cheri703> you'd be surprised...
<dmcglone> ewwwwwww
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> big hulky women truck drivers and jack hammer drivers are totally a turn off for me..LMAO
 * Cheri703 is none of those
<dmcglone> I'm more of a business woman type of guy
<dmcglone> lol
 * Cheri703 does enjoy a man in a nice suit or tux
<Cheri703> but also a guy in a white t-shirt and jeans, sweaty from working on something :)
<dmcglone> well thats women
<dmcglone> I just can't fathom sleeping next to a women who's biceps are bigger than mine... lol
<dmcglone> she might strangle me in my sleep
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> women weight lifters are just sick
<dmcglone> they may as well been a man
<Cheri703> well, weight lifters, no problem, body builders = WEIRD/CREEPY/GROSS
<Cheri703> men as well as women
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> but I know what you mean though about the sexist stuff
<dmcglone> last night my neighbor was over here and my wife said "I'm gonna make a list for you to get the rest of the stuff for thanksgiving dinner tomorrow" and I looked at my neighbor and said "did you get that butler outfit washed for me today" LOL
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> I feel like I'm going through School all over again too!
<dmcglone> I got homework every night
<Cheri703> it's good for you
<Cheri703> I'll brb
<dmcglone> and I take 3rd, 4th and 5th grades at the same time
<dmcglone> welcome back to "david's rant"
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> had to get into desktop edition
<dmcglone> something wrong?
<Cheri703> just needed to start an applet and une doesn't let you do that easily
<dmcglone> I see. and Ubuntu will be switching over to that in the next release
<dmcglone> pitiful
<Cheri703> well, I'm in 10.04, but yeah, I hate unity
<Cheri703> haven't tried it lately, but...still
<dmcglone> I might move the contents of my www partition and start trying out fedora, mandrake, suse and some others
<dmcglone> because I may make a move if it's bad
<BiosElement> Awesome launchpad fail. >.< "Your password that worked 15 minutes ago is wrong." "Error while changing password" Epic
<dmcglone> I will miss apt dearly, but I guess I'll have to get used to it
<dmcglone> Bios don't get me started
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> I've already had that problem today, among 50 million trillion things
<dmcglone> Evolution acts like a fool, gedit acts like a fool, mounting acts like a fool. Hmmm I can keep going if you like.. LOL
<dmcglone> I got an 1980 Atari that acts better than this Ubuntu install!
<Cheri703> I thought you said it was doing better after your reinstall?
<dmcglone> It was until I started using it! LOL
<Cheri703> ha
<Cheri703> yeah, that's why I'm still on 10.04 on this thing
<dmcglone> I can't get it to retain my ndiswrapper settings so I have to run the commands each time I reboot
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Yeah I feel like rantin ;)
<dmcglone> I can't get it to mount my shares as user instead of root!
<dmcglone> Well BiosElement you go right ahead, I think you've earned the right
<BiosElement> lol, I won't though. ^_^ It's not 'that' annoying...I don't use launchpad for much. :P
<dmcglone> I know I sure have! After 13 or 14 years of using Linux and giving to the community
<BiosElement> Outta curiosity, anyone happen to have a good example for copyright/project/license headers for files? Looking at working one up for my CubeCreate project
<dmcglone> BiosElement: I use Kdevelop to generate those automatically
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Good move. ^_^ I actually gotta configure...wait a minute...kde?
<dmcglone> I use Kdevelop on Gnome
<BiosElement> haha, wow. That's awesome
<dmcglone> kde and gnome apps are interchangeable
<BiosElement> Yeah I know
<dmcglone> I use a lot of KDE apps on my gnome
<BiosElement> I'm a kde fanboy myself
<canthus13> Ew.
<canthus13> My wife switched to kde. She's on her own. :)
 * BiosElement shoves canthus13 back into the loco's dark lonely server room ;)
<dmcglone> I would switch back to KDE, but I just can't get things in order
<BiosElement> Eh, I know what ya mean dmcglone
 * canthus13 unplugs random cables.
<BiosElement> I just generally feel kde = future. ^_^
<dmcglone> BiosElement: I agree
 * canthus13 would switch to KDE, but it's kinda frankenstein-ish, feels all bolted together from spare partes.
<canthus13> err. parts.
 * BiosElement has canthus13 arrested for hacking...since come on...bypassing captcha is hacking so that must apply to cables...
<dmcglone> More of KDE's apps work. Unlike Gnome's
<gilbert> BiosElement: i feel xfce = future ;)
<BiosElement> canthus13, That depends on the distro. 150% on the distro
<BiosElement> canthus13, Kubuntu used to be kinda buggy, now it's nearly solid. fedora has a great kde setup though.
<canthus13> BiosElement: I also hate the defaults and can't be bothered to change them.  single-click crap is annoying.
<BiosElement> canthus13, Then I hope you like the hard-coded gnome defaults :)
<dmcglone> BiosElement: I just told Cheri703 that I was thinking about checking out fedora and some others
<canthus13> BiosElement: Nah. If crunchbang gets their act together, I'm switching full-time.
<BiosElement> dmcglone, I used fedora for about 6 months. It's more "linuxy" for lack of a better word. That's both good/bad.
<dmcglone> I used fedora for a while before coming to Ubuntu. I'm just so afraid to move back to an RPM based distro
<canthus13> Either way, I don't like the way Ubuntu or GNOME are headed...
<canthus13> dmcglone: Smart man.
 * canthus13 doesn't fear rpm so much as loathe it, though.
<dmcglone> I loved Red Hat though
<BiosElement> Heh, rpm really isn't that bad. >.<
<dmcglone> BiosElement: how long you been using linux?
<dmcglone> I mean dude, I agree with you on KDE, but dude RPM???
<BiosElement> dmcglone, 3 years, and I'm thankfully too young to have hit rpmhell. :P
<canthus13> BiosElement: I haven't really used anything rpm-based in nearly 10 years, other than playing with fedora in a VM... and yum sucks.
<BiosElement> yum has issues, but then so does apt-get frankly
<dmcglone> I started using Linux with RH 6.1
<dmcglone> I have seen it ALL!!!
<dmcglone> I mean ALL!!! LOL
<dmcglone> RPM??? hell no!
<BiosElement> haha
<dmcglone> I'll switch to debian first
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Scary thought
<dmcglone> hell it's better than RPM
<dmcglone> LMAO
<gilbert> BiosElement: why is debian so scary?
<BiosElement> I'll try debian again once they get a website that wasn't made in 1991 thanks.
<BiosElement> gilbert, I've tried it before, wasn't impressed.
<dmcglone> 1991 is still better and RPM... LOL
<gilbert> BiosElement: what was unimpressive?
<dmcglone> gilbert from what I've heard debian is harder to install
<gilbert> BiosElement: you realize that you're running debian right now (that is if you're running ubuntu of course)
<BiosElement> gilbert, In general it just didn't feel as tight, though I admit I've a strong bias coming from ubuntu which adds an extra layer of polish to everything debian does.
<BiosElement> dmcglone, +100 on that, it is a good deal harder.
<dmcglone> gilbert Ubuntu is a variant of debian
<dmcglone> debian doesn't have many of the luxuries that Ubuntu has
<gilbert> dmcglone: type "cat /etc/debian_version"
<dmcglone> gilbert have you ever run debian?
<gilbert> dmcglone: the installer is just "enter" about 10 times
<gilbert> dmcglone: but yes, there is a lot of reading
<dmcglone> and who wants to do that?
<dmcglone> I'm here to use my computer not become a computer scientist
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> but if I ever had to go back to RPM, I'd absolutely go to Fedora
<dmcglone> Mandrake is for pansies and SuSE is for queers
<dmcglone> lol
<gilbert> dmcglone: there's no programming involved in the debian installation ;)
<dmcglone> not to mention SuSE is getting a little too close for comfort with M$ for my liking
<gilbert> dmcglone: so y r u abandoning ubuntu?
<dmcglone> I didn't say I was
<dmcglone> I said "if it comes to that"
<canthus13> Bah.
<dmcglone> before I abandon Ubuntu, I'll abandon Gnome
<canthus13> Debian is easy to install.
<canthus13> It's a pain in the butt to get it all configured to your liking, though.
<dmcglone> I wouldn't know as of yet, I've never had the notion to try it. Matter of fact if I had the option between Debian and Slack, I'd choose Slack
<canthus13> dmcglone: Slack is a huge pain in the butt.
<dmcglone> couldn't be no worse than Debian
<canthus13> Way worse.
<gilbert> dmcglone: it is
<canthus13> Slackware has no real package management.
<gilbert> dmcglone: slack can hardly be called a distro.  it doesn't even have a package manager
<dmcglone> then I'll choose Debian
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I'm used to not having package managers
<gilbert> really?
<canthus13> gilbert: It's called 'Windows'.
<dmcglone> I went years without one
<gilbert> Cheri703: ah
<dmcglone> Don't think so
<canthus13> No package managemenat at all.
<gilbert> canthus13: ah
<dmcglone> RH 6.1 had nothing
<dmcglone> back in the day, getting a network card working was a 5 day process
<canthus13> dmcglone: Heh. I started with Caldera 2.3... I compiled my AWE64 drivers from a scrap of C code posted to a newsgroup.
<gilbert> dmcglone: if you've dealt with that, you should have no problem with debian
<Unit193> Anyone ever used Debian/Ubuntu on Mac/PPC?
<dmcglone> true gilbert but I'm tired of having to deal with that :-(
<gilbert> dmcglone: my point is that you won't encounter that level of work in debian
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> I've never run debian or slack, so I'll take your word on that
 * canthus13 cuddles his debian servers.  All three of them.
<canthus13> ...my wife just said 'awesomesauce'.
<dmcglone> I think I used RH for a couple releases, then I had a year or two with mandrake, then from there I went to SuSE then I can't remember what I switched to Ubuntu from
<canthus13> o.0
<dmcglone> I may have come from Fedora
<dmcglone> it's been a loooooooooonnnnnggggg time
<gilbert> dmcglone: you could always try it out in a vm before burning it to bare metal
<dmcglone> thats true, I never thought about that
<gilbert> virtualbox is quite nice
<dmcglone> yeah, I've used it to run <mumbling>windows</mumbling> to play command and conquer
<canthus13> makes more sense than running linux in a VM on windows...
<dmcglone> all this talk has made me want to download fedora and check it out
<gilbert> why not.  if you throw it in a vm, there's no worries about breaking anything
<dmcglone> true
<dmcglone> the thing is, fedora also uses gnome.
<gilch> hi all. speaking of VMs. do you guys use virtualbox?
<canthus13> Stupid vbox won't pass the correct screen dimensions to the framebuffer. :(
<canthus13> yes.
<dmcglone> not at the moment gilch
<gilch> i am looking for an alternative
<dmcglone> gilch have you tried Windows 7? LOL
<canthus13> ..?
<canthus13> as an alternative to virtualbox?
<dmcglone> oops
<canthus13> gilbert: there's VMware.
<dmcglone> I meant VMware
<dmcglone> yeah thats it canthus13
<canthus13> Hmm.. Windows 7, VMware.. they're spelled so similarly. :)
<gilch> i'd rather use vbox than vmare
<dmcglone> No I was thinking windows because for a long time, vmware was only for winblows
<gilbert> dmcglone: is gnome shell the problem?  ubuntu is moving to unity anyway
<dmcglone> Yeah I know and that move is what scares me
<dmcglone> even Cheri703 was ranting a little about it earlier
<gilbert> dmcglone: well fedora is sticking with gnome defaults (from what i can tell), so it will be different
<Cheri703> hmm?
 * Cheri703 was playing I can't believe it's not tetris
<Cheri703> quadrapassel or whatever
<Cheri703> I was ranting about what?
<dmcglone> Unity
<dmcglone> on your netbook
<Cheri703> ah, yeah
<Cheri703> 10.10 has been a bust pretty much across the board for me
<dmcglone> we were talking about how Ubuntu is switching to Unity
<gilbert> dmcglone: you might find xfce interesting.  it's pretty much like the current gnome and isn't getting any of the unnecessary makeovers
<Cheri703> gilbert: do current gnome programs work on it? that's my main concern if I were to switch to a different flavor of ubuntu
<dmcglone> It's the little bugs in the apps that are pi**in me off
<gilbert> dmcglone: any regular app will work just fine.  the panel applets are different tho, and you won't find the gnome social center (or whatever its called) as a panel option
<dmcglone> for instance, I like to use a local mail reader and evolution, I changed the contacts window to only show the name of the contact. when I close evolution and open it back up, it's back to the default
<gilbert> that sounds like an evolution bug?
<dmcglone> sporadically when I send mail, it will sit in my outbox until I quit evolution and start it again
<dmcglone> It will not let you send period until you restart
<dmcglone> there are quite a few others, but yeah your right it's evolution
<dmcglone> but I only mentioned things so far about evolution, I haven't mentioned the crap I'm experiencing when mounting shares
<gilbert> dmcglone: those are bugs due to ubuntu using an unstable evolution version.  you're going to run into that in fedora at least as much if not more since they spend very little effort on polish.  at least ubuntu has papercuts
<gilbert> dmcglone: i agree, that kind of stuff is a major failure in ubuntu's aproach to releases, and its not getting any better.  canonical just doesn't care.  they want the latest shiny instead of the latest stable.
<dmcglone> yup, fedora chooses more cutting edge releases over stablility
<gilbert> dmcglone: it sounds like you're looking for stability and bug-free apps.  debian is the go-to distro for that need.
<BiosElement> Yea, but debian is also boring ;)
<gilbert> BiosElement: how so?  no compiz by default?
<gilbert> BiosElement: releases every 2 years?
<dmcglone> bug free? nah, but at least make it not so hard to do something about it
<BiosElement> lol you're talking to someone who randomly compiles different apps svn to play with new features. >.< I'm a feature junkie hah 2+ years is far too long for debian stable heh
<BiosElement> I kinda like how ubuntu is doing both at once, although both sides lose a tad
<gilbert> BiosElement: there are debian-backports
<gilbert> BiosElement: and debian testing, which is a rolling release that is ahead of ubuntu most of the time
<BiosElement> Yeah, I knew about testing
<dmcglone> I just think every distro needs to stabilize the main apps like e-mail, office apps and of course accessibility to mounted drives and shares
<dmcglone> before they worry about creating that next "cool app"
<BiosElement> Yes but which ones? ;)
<dmcglone> they all need to focus on usability of the simple stuff first
<dmcglone> no wonder people don't want to switch from MS to linux
<gilbert> dmcglone: every distro tries to fit its own nitch.  ubuntu likes shiny, and that isn't going to change in the foreseeable future.
<dmcglone> at least lookout works
<gilbert> you should find something that fits your needs
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> there's only 2 E-Mail programs I now of evolution and kmail and they both deserve to go in the shitter
<BiosElement> >.<
<BiosElement> kmail is awesome
<BiosElement> It just doesn't have active dev iirc
<BiosElement> Which from what I've seen the kde folks are fixing. KDE's actually starting to go the "Update and fix bugs" route strongly anymore
<dmcglone> how can you muster the kde taskbar?
<BiosElement> BTW dmcglone clawmail isn't bad for gnome
<dmcglone> I'll look into that
<gilbert> dmcglone: i use sylpheed as my email client.  its simple and just works.  it doesn't try to do everything under the sun like evolution
<dmcglone> can it handle IMAP?
<dmcglone> I'm googling both of them right now
<canthus13> Thunderbird isn't too bad... always been solid for me.
<dmcglone> Ok clawmail and sylpheed seem to be the same thing
<dmcglone> thunderbird is web based
<BiosElement> It is?
<gilbert> dmcglone: sylpheed handles imap
<canthus13> mutt works well unless you get lotsa html-ized crap.
<gilbert> dmcglone: they're slightly different.
<canthus13> thunderbird is web based? When?
<dmcglone> BiosElement: It's mozilla
<gilbert> dmcglone: how they differ, i do not know
<BiosElement> dmcglone, That's not web based... >.<
<canthus13> dmcglone: ....So how does that make it web-based?
<dmcglone> Mutt? I'd go to pine before I used Mutt.. LOL
<canthus13> Ubuntu is web-based in that respect.
<BiosElement> dmcglone, That's just html, which kmail and iirc evolution uses to render pages.
<dmcglone> I thought thunderbird was part of mozilla's web site
<dmcglone> Hmmm
<gilbert> dmcglone: good luck finding a pine package in any modern distribution
<canthus13> Alpine, maybe.
<canthus13> pine can't be included in a distro, I don't think.
<canthus13> It's owned by UW iirc, and they have some silly rules about it.
<dmcglone> is thunderbird run in a browser window?
<Unit193> dmcglone: No
<dmcglone> OK. I always thought it was.
<Unit193> Just made by the same people
<dmcglone> gotcha
<dmcglone> BiosElement: is there a package I can install that will pull all of kde in or does it have to be individual
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Not really 'all' but kubuntu-desktop is a good start
<dmcglone> I had kde installed before I had to re-install Ubuntu, but it was a pain to log in because I don't know what to install to let me choose at the login screen
<dmcglone> so I had to make KDE the default when I wanted to use it
<canthus13> dmcglone: There's a selection at the bottom of GDM.
<dmcglone> I think all distro's should adapt to apt :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone: You can pick the session at login time.
<dmcglone> canthus13: I never could get that
<canthus13> dmcglone: Weird. It's always there.
<dmcglone> I looked numerous times
<canthus13> ...Except when your GDM screws up the screen dimensions and hides that stuff off the bottom of the screen. :)
<dmcglone> even blindly clicking thinking maybe it was a bug.. LOL
<dmcglone> that could be it
<canthus13> My wife's machine did that 'til 9.10...
<dmcglone> wow it's 11:30
<canthus13> yep.
<canthus13> 11:33, even.
<dmcglone> Hiya paultag
<dmcglone> feeling better?
<paultag> dmcglone: quite! :)
<paultag> dmcglone: How are you today?
<dmcglone> good. Doing pretty good
<paultag> great :)
<Cheri703> o.O http://mansfield.craigslist.org/app/2078563761.html
<Cheri703> hey paultag
<paultag> Howdy there Cheri703
<dmcglone> just sittin here watchin my kde download and install and watching my fedora download
 * Cheri703 is always frightened by the spelling choices in rural craigslist posts
<canthus13> Cheri703: I find it rather entertaining, and no worse than the inner city craigslist posts.
 * skellat looked at that Craigslist post and was struck with horror
<paultag> heyya skellat :)
<dmcglone> rual, inner? huh
<skellat> paultag: Good evening.
<paultag> skellat: How goes, my friend?
<Cheri703> perhaps I'm being pretentious, but that makes me not want to buy it, regardless of how good a deal it is
<skellat> paultag: No snow yet here in Ashtabula County.  :-)
<dmcglone> I know what they mean, but why compare, most everyone are dummies except us
<dmcglone> LOL
<paultag> skellat: :)
<gilbert> anyone have any thoughts on system76 vs zareason?
 * Cheri703 is a fan of zareason
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'm amazed. Not a single period in the entire post.
<paultag> heyya gilbert :)
<canthus13> (Or is that poast?)
<gilbert> what up paultag!
<canthus13> gilbert: system76.
<Cheri703> I'm currently having some (overall minor, but annoying) issues with mine, but they're working to resolve them, and they are really good if you need to contact them...
<skellat> canthus13: Add a "c" and a "d" and you get podcast with that
<gilbert> canthus13, Cheri703: any supporting facts?  good service, high quality?
<gilbert> i'm looking at a new netbook.  i can't deal with my 7" eee any more
<paultag> gilbert: Nada, my man, nada :)
<paultag> gilbert: my HP Mini 110 works great with Debian, just FYI. You do need nonfree bcm43 drivers, but meh. It's not hard to set up
<dmcglone> gilbert: why not just get a laptop
<dmcglone> paultag: I wouldn't mention HP here.. LOL
<paultag> dmcglone: I like HP much more then Dell. But they are all crap to Zareason and S-76
<dmcglone> I love HP myself, but I think it's BiosElement or canthus13 that hates HP
<dmcglone> I can't recall who
<gilbert> paultag: i don't want any hardware thats going to require non-free drivers
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, I figured. That's why I mentioned it before going any further :)
<paultag> gilbert: you're a good man, gilbert :)
<BiosElement> I don't hate HP >.<
<gilbert> paultag: hehe, thx ^_^
<dmcglone> well gilbert if you get a broadcom your pretty much stuck with nonfree
<paultag> dmcglone: aye. At least now nvidia has a decent F/OSS driver
<paultag> I'm switching to Debian totally soon. I don't wany Wayland on my system, really
<paultag> and I'm starting to hate Unity more and more
<paultag> so Debian is looking better and better :)
<gilbert> paultag: hehe
<dmcglone> ha ha, paul we all just had this discussion about a half hour ago
<paultag> gilbert: Once CUT is working nice, I'm so switching to that
<paultag> hhahaha
<paultag> sorry ya'll :P
 * Cheri703 doesn't like hp
<skellat> paultag: What's wrong with Wayland?
<gilbert> paultag: i actually find the wayland move rather interesting.  unity on the other hand is quite the step backwards
<dmcglone> I'm at the moment downloading fedora
<dmcglone> and installing KDE
<BiosElement> paultag, Fedora's going with wayland too. :P Not just ubuntu
<paultag> BiosElement: which is why I'm going to Debian
<paultag> skellat: gilbert: The reason I don't like Wayland is that it leaves the decoration up to the app, so if you apply a theme, it can be overridden by the app
<gilbert> paultag: try out my latest implementation http://alioth.debian.org/~gilbert-guest/testing-snapshot/round2/
<gilbert> paultag: i could use testers
<paultag> skellat: gilbert: Some apps may have buttons on the right, others on the left, others in the middle, who cares. It can also override the pipeline and jack the whole screen no problem ( with ugly decorations )
<skellat> paultag: Basically treats things as if it were MacOS X then
<paultag> skellat: more like Windows, but yeah
<paultag> gilbert: I'd love to
<skellat> paultag: Why not do TinyCoreLinux then?  It starts with a 10 megabyte core and then you just add modules as you go to it to build what you want.
<paultag> skellat: you make me out to be some kind of crazy!
<dmcglone> ha ha
<paultag> skellat: If I wanted to spend that much time, I'd write my own package manager and do an LFS build :)
<gilbert> i find it interesting that a bunch of news sites started proclaiming today that ubuntu is moving to rolling releases.  and then a bunch of blog posts saying that isn't so
<paultag> gilbert: it was on reddit. I was fighting the fire there
<paultag> sucks ass
<paultag> I hate it when people take quotes from SABDFL out of context
<paultag> he's crazy enough in context
<skellat> gilbert: Rumors aren't news.  This being silly season in tech news, it is going to get worse
<dmcglone> whats gonna happen to Ubuntu LoCo if we all go seperate ways????
<gilbert> paultag: haha
<paultag> hey gilbert, do you have an x86 build of the iso?
<paultag> dmcglone: we're all brothers in Ubuntu forever
<paultag> dmcglone: :)
<dmcglone> good :-) I was worried
<paultag> dmcglone: I'd never ditch the community, just the software. I'd still find a way to contribute
<BiosElement> dmcglone, I gave the OLF Ubucon with Fedora on my desktop, I think we'll survive. ;)
<paultag> BiosElement: +1
<paultag> gilbert: I'll be running this on an atom ( and I'd rather run x86-PAE over x86-64 since it's useless anyway ) :)
<dmcglone> good good, because there's no way I could just walk away from everyone here now
<gilbert> paultag: i didn't build one, but you can run the script on an x86 machine to generate your own
<paultag> gilbert: great, I'll do that, thanks :)
<paultag> gilbert: nice script, it caught my error before I made it :)
<gilbert> paultag: it may take a while.  it downloads around 1.5 gigs for the build! :P
<paultag> no biggie gilbert :)
<paultag> gilbert: building now
 * canthus13 ponders the possibility of an entire LoCo defecting to another distro... :)
<gilbert> paultag: cool, let me know if there are any problems i didn't foresee
<paultag> gilbert: for sure, for sure
<paultag> gilbert: if you need more hands with it, let me know. I'm looking to start doing more in Debian
<BiosElement> I never noticed github's awesome members network. >.> https://github.com/BiosInteractive/CubeCreate/network/members
<dmcglone> lol canthus13 don't ponder it, because you are witnessing it
<paultag> it's ok dmcglone. I won't ditch Ubuntu so fast. I can do a minimal build with X11 + Fluxbox
<canthus13> dmcglone: :)  I'm really liking Crunchbang.  Based on Debian, Openbox... It's really sharp.
 * paultag hugs canthus13 
<dmcglone> Hmmm
<skellat> Well, for those that don't like Unity...I'm fairly sure it isn't going to be grafted onto Xubuntu...
<canthus13> ..And it looks like they're back in action. again.  Their entire website was just redesigned.
 * canthus13 doesn't like XFCE, either.
<dmcglone> openbox... Hmmm
<paultag> What? Xfce rocks
<paultag> dmcglone: Fluxbox ftw
 * gilbert likes the xfce ^_^
<canthus13> Last time I tried XFCE, it felt all clunky, like a GNOME's mentally challenged little brother.
<dmcglone> crunchbang looks like renamed gnome apps
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<canthus13> dmcglone: crunchbang pulls a lot of gnome stuff in.  Makes it a lot more usable.
<canthus13> But it's a pretty decent balance between speed and comfort... It's a littly buggy, but nothing too annoying.
<gilbert> canthus13: i don't know how to measure clunkiness.  feels reasonable uncluncky to me
<paultag> +1 gilbert
<dmcglone> vlc as default movie player. eeeek
<skellat> canthus13: Well, the first DE I dealt with ever was CDE on Solaris 2.7...and after playing with the others Xfce remains the simplest to work with
<paultag> skellat: sorry to hear that ;)
<paultag> solaris, not Xfce
<canthus13> My first 'DE' was GeOS on my apple //e. :)
<paultag> Xfce is awesome
<paultag> KDE 1.2.3 here
<paultag> that was 2000 ish
<paultag> then I started abusing full-time at KDE 3
<gilbert> paultag: were u 12 then?
<paultag> gilbert: 11, I think
<gilbert> hah
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, 89, I was 11 :)
<paultag> gilbert: my mom is a UNIX Sysadmin for Boston College
<paultag> gilbert: I was born with a keyboard in my hand
<gilbert> my first DE was win3.1
<paultag> Well, I guess when you count Windows
<paultag> yeah, Winblows 3.1
<paultag> then 95 --> 98 --> 2K --> XP --> F/OSS totally
<gilbert> win3.1 -> 95 -> 98 -> redhat -> debian for me
<Cheri703> paultag: how old are you?
<paultag> Cheri703: 21
<paultag> gilbert: http://pastebin.com/JGdWvZyu  <-- build failure :(
<dmcglone> oh jeez. Ubuntu not recognizing that I just stuck a blank DVD in
<Cheri703> ok, so how were you 11 in 89? or was that supposed to be 99?
<paultag> Cheri703: I was 11 in 2000 when I was using KDE 1.2.3
<paultag> Cheri703: I was 0 in 89
<Cheri703> I thought you were 21, that's why I was confused
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> k
 * Cheri703 was born in 85, and I could have sworn I was older than you
<skellat> Great.  Now I'm feeling old...
<paultag> gilbert: nothing before that is relivent, I pasted back logs so you could find your place
<canthus13> Hmm... Apple DOS 3.3, Apple ProDOS, VMS, Win 3.11, Redhat, 95, 98, Caldera 2.3, Mandrake, Gentoo, XP, Vista, Ubuntu
<paultag> Cheri703: Yuppers :)
<paultag> canthus13: I was a Gentoo luser for a while, too
<canthus13> paultag: Compiling KDE on my Duron 600 was annoying.
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> I bet :)
<dmcglone> Ha ha skellat and I think I'm the oldest here
<gilbert> paultag: what's the output of "PATH=/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:$PATH which chroot" for your machine?
<paultag> gilbert: /usr/sbin/chroot
<paultag> Do I need to force fakechroot on it?
<paultag> it's not running with sudo
<gilbert> no, thats taken care of in the script
<paultag> Humm, OK
<skellat> Has anybody checked out their ranking on Identica?  You can see such at http://macno.org/denticator
<dmcglone> I don't use identica
<paultag> gilbert: both debs mentioned in the error exist in the chroot, and versions match
<gilbert> paultag: can you take a look at squeeze-snapshot*/debootstrap/debootstrap.log
<paultag> sure, sec
<paultag> gilbert: Segfault
<gilbert> paultag: i've run into this before, and it was an issue with chroot or dpkg not being on the PATH, but it looks like thats right on your machine
<dmcglone> SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<paultag> gilbert: hummm. What should I do to help figure where it's erroring?
<dmcglone> typical
<gilbert> paultag: the log says segfault?
<paultag> gilbert: Segmentation fault
<paultag> ( literally )
<gilbert> do you have free disk space?
<gilbert> that shouldn't happen
<paultag> gilbert: aval: 131G
<gilbert> try running it again
<gilbert> debootstrap can be very touchy
<paultag> gilbert: Roger. I'll let you know in a sec if it's gone through OK. Should I remove the old chroot?
<gilbert> paultag: yes
<paultag> OK. Just a sec, let me get this running again
<paultag> Alright, starting over
<gilbert> actually, what is your $PATH?
<paultag> gilbert: it's a bit funky -- /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/tag/dev/git/paultag/bldbtch/bin
<dmcglone> I'll be back
<paultag> gilbert: the last bit is a hack to to some platform testing
<paultag> gilbert: but it only has bldbtch-* binaries, nothing conflicting
<gilbert> paultag: right, kinda thought so
<paultag> gilbert: should the dist be set to distribution="squeeze" and not testing? Once Squeeze drops this will be stable, right?
<gilbert> paultag: isn't that the original setting?
<paultag> gilbert: it's set to squeeze on your script, should that be squeeze or testing? I'm just wondering ( since you know what you're doing, I figure it's a chance for me to learn something new :) )
<dmcglone> back
<dmcglone> switched to KDE
<gilbert> oh, yeah.  well, it shouldn't make a difference because its fetching a snapshot of the debian archive when squeeze=testing.  so really it won't make a difference
<Unit193> Welcome back dmcglone
<paultag> gilbert: when it drops won't it fetch updates via the squeeze path ( and then into stable ) ?
<paultag> gilbert: whereas using the testing similink would keep it at testing after squeeze becomes stable
<gilbert> paultag: i'm building an i386 version right now as well (on an my amd64 system)
<paultag> I honestly have no idea what's going on here :)
<paultag> gilbert: Ah, awesome.
<paultag> gilbert: It could have to do with my host being Ubuntu, but I'm not sure
<paultag> just trying to diff our builds
<gilbert> paultag: nope, its a snapshot from october 31st, so testing always equals squeeze there
<gilbert> it will never change
<paultag> Ahhhhhhha
<paultag> I see, I see
<paultag> gilbert: same error. Let me check the log to see if it segfaulted again
<gilbert> paultag: hm, well got the same error.  guess there's something specific to i386 i need to deal with
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, segfault
<paultag> gilbert: Cool! Just foind a bug in either dpkg, chroot or fakechroot :)
<paultag> found *
<gilbert> paultag: hah, more likely a bug in my script ;)
<paultag> gilbert: :)
<paultag> gilbert: So, if CUT Is based on a snapshot of deb-testing, how does the upgrade path work?
<paultag> gilbert: can it upgrade?
<gilbert> paultag: so far, the discussion has been that there won't be any guarantees of clean upgrades.  but i imagine at some point there will be automated testing of the upgrade path and bugs filed.  once all those bugs are fixed a release would be made
<gilbert> but thats down the road quite a bit
<paultag> gilbert: Ahhha! I see, very cool, very cool.
<dmcglone> BiosElement: dang man you were right about KDE
<gilbert> yep :)
<BiosElement> Hmm?
<paultag> Goddamn irssi
<canthus13> Eh?
<dmcglone> KDE is lookin good!
<Cheri703> woo, rolls are ready to go in the oven :)
<paultag> gilbert: that's a really nifty idea, I like it muchly
<gilbert> paultag: yeah, i think its going to be pretty cool
<gilbert> paultag: just need to get things working nicely, then do some marketing to get the meme out there
<BiosElement> LOL I know dmcglone ^_^
<gilbert> paultag: ok, so just retested same script amd64, and it works fine...
<paultag> gilbert: for sure. It will be nice to have a population in testing, as well ( and not just Unstable )
<paultag> gilbert: Humm, must be an issue with dpkg or chroot ( or a freeeeeky code zombie )
<dmcglone> It took me a long time to get gnome to play good with my dual monitors, it took 1 click on KDE!!
<gilbert> paultag: ugh, guess i'm going to be spending some time this weekend cause i gots to go to bed now
<gilbert> leaving at 6 am to drive home :/
<paultag> gilbert: dude, don't worry, it's no big deal :)
<paultag> gilbert: get outa here :)
<paultag> gilbert: I can wait, I've been hanging around for years, a few weeks won't kill me
<gilbert> paultag: no worries, i just thought it was working splendidly, but i guess not :(
<paultag> gilbert: it's fine, it looks like it's the upstream, and not your script
<gilbert> paultag: thats even worse since it'll take a while for them to fix that
<gilbert> paultag: i'll probably find a workaround in the meantime tho
<paultag> gilbert: I just ran it by hand and it worked fine
<paultag> gilbert: so it must be fakechroot
<paultag> and dpkg might be segfaulting on superuser check or something
<gilbert> by hand as in via sudo?
<paultag> yeah gilbert
<dmcglone> bye bye gnome, hello KDE :-)
<paultag> it looked sane
<gilbert> yeah, i would expect that to work, but you really shouldn't need to be root to build this
<gilbert> although that may work if you want to try that
<paultag> +1 gilbert, but that tells me it's not dpkg
<gilbert> its a PATH issue i'm sure
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, could be
<paultag> get to bed gilbert :)
<paultag> gilbert: thanks for the script, I'll play with it a bit :)
<gilbert> paultag: try "sudo ./<script>".  that should work
<gilbert> in the meantime
<paultag> gilbert: sure sure :)
<gilbert> night all :)
<paultag> night!
<dmcglone> I'm 'bout to head to bed myself guys
<paultag> night there dmcglone
<Cheri703> night
<dmcglone> g'nite everyone
<Cheri703> in 25 minutes, I will have 16 hot fresh oatmeal dinner rolls :)
 * skellat waves goodnight
<Unit193> Cheri703: Can I eat some rolls?
<Cheri703> if you're coming to thanksgiving at my friend's house!
<Cheri703> we'll have 5 adults and a 4 yr old, and I have 16 rolls...they're big though, so hopefully it'll be alright
<Unit193> My aunt is going to make some for ours :)
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I'm also making vanilla ice cream and garlic mashed potatoes
<Unit193> Garlic mashed potatoes?
<Cheri703> yes
<Cheri703> that reminds me, I wanted to make the ice cream tonight...I'll be back in a bit
<Unit193> Ice cream!! (we tried to make some a few months back...didn't work)
<Cheri703> I have made multiple batches lately
<Cheri703> this is going to be boring vanilla, but my last batch was chocolate hazelnut
<Unit193> I remember!
<Unit193> re-downloading Lucid Puppy and WattOS
<Cheri703> back now, put some garlic in the oven to roast for the potatoes tomorrow
<Unit193> Still here...
<Cheri703> hola
<Cheri703> so we might have another guy to come to ubuntu hour
<Unit193> Who/How?
<Cheri703> and I might have to miss the first night he's available to come -_- husband scheduled something for 12/16 without consulting with me
<Cheri703> an econ professor at NCSC
<Unit193> Did you go to NCSC?
<Cheri703> and I just remembered that's our 4 year anniversary too...
<Unit193> good one... ;)
<Cheri703> no, I was there for work, was working with one of the IT guys, I mentioned ubuntu and he took me to talk to this guy
<Unit193> sweet!
<Cheri703> eh, either I have to drive husband to columbus that night or he'll go with someone else, either way not a very exciting anniversary
<Unit193> looking at a 1TB HD Microcenter... main comp is running out...
<Unit193> I guess I'll just have to go sometime... :)
<Cheri703> hang on a sec
<Unit193> to what?
<Cheri703> http://promotions.newegg.com/black-friday/index.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL112410&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL112410-_-EMC-112410-Index-_-BlackFridaySale-_-ClickHere
<Cheri703> they have a 1.5 tb for like $55 I think
<Cheri703> look over the list
<Cheri703> $60
<Cheri703> not 55
<Unit193> That's about what the 1T was...
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> hence my showing you the ad :)
<Unit193> Thanks! I'll take a look
<Cheri703> sure
<Unit193> Seems to have good reviews at first glance too...
<Unit193> Current 120GB dual boot...
<Cheri703> if I had a spare $60, I'd be ordering one
<Cheri703> I currently have 320 internal, 500 external that is mostly used for client info
<Unit193> Don't you have a 1T external?
<Cheri703> no
<Cheri703> I wish
<Cheri703> but no
<Unit193> Dual booting and a VM.... about 10-15G left...
<Cheri703> dang
<Cheri703> my first netbook was an eee 701, had a 4gb ssd
<Cheri703> that was fun
<Unit193> the bad laptop I use has about that not SSD... (I have a spare 40 I need to clone in)
<Unit193> 4MB video 128 ram 800x600 max...
<canthus13> ls
<canthus13> grr.
<Cheri703> :D
<canthus13> Yay work. :P
<Cheri703> heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-26
<Navirio> cleveland lol = horrid
<Navirio> i literally saw a 4 way stop with a liquor store on each corner
<dmcglone1> Hi everyone. Did everyone have a good thanksgiving
<Cheri703> yeppers
<paultag> totally dmcglone1
<paultag> happy turky day all
<Cheri703> hey paultag
<Cheri703> anyone use synergy?
<dmcglone1> I don't
<paultag> nopers
<Cheri703> k
<dmcglone1> I've been kickin it with KDE since last night.. LOL
<paultag> sweet :)
<Cheri703> brb
<paultag> I'm on GNOME, but I'm switching to Xfce or Fluxbox at somepoint soonish
<dmcglone1> I gotta say KDE is looking so darn good
<dmcglone1> I am really surprised
<dmcglone1> so far, the only problem i'm having is it's not retaining my dual monitor setting. It keeps going back to a single monitor setup if I reboot or log out
<dmcglone1> so thats 1 for Gnome
<paultag> I need to get the art of computer programming volumes 1 2 and 3
<paultag> but it is just so fucking expensive
<dmcglone1> have you checked amazon?
<paultag> dmcglone1: yeah, 140+ bucks for the set
<dmcglone1> woah
<paultag> and that's not *that* bad
<paultag> it's just I don't want to shell it out
<dmcglone1> I know what you mean
<paultag> dmcglone1: they're the fundemental books for anything
<paultag> dmcglone1: and all hardcover and huge
<paultag> they're very in-demand
<paultag> Dr. Knuth
<paultag> I wonder if I should get some of my professor's books
<dmcglone1> sometimes I'm afraid to buy books because I don't know what they'll be like
<paultag> +1 dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> I've bought programming books that I was pissed that I had bought
<paultag> +1 dmcglone1, for sure, for sure
<paultag> I've got some real crap-sandwiches
<paultag> but others have been *gold&
<paultag> *gold* *
<dmcglone1> yeah true
<paultag> Oh shit, I found one of my professor's books
<paultag> http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Software-Engineering-Hands--Approach/dp/0130473812/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290741770&sr=8-1
<paultag> I could pick it up for a twenty-spot
<dmcglone1> that....was.....NOT..... goood!
<paultag> dmcglone1: what went wrong?
<dmcglone1> have no clue, my window manager just blew away along with kicker
<paultag> shit
<paultag> that's no good
<dmcglone1> had to log out and back in
<paultag> dmcglone1: damn dude
<paultag> *cough*fluxbox*cough*
<dmcglone1> lol
<paultag> I should get a girlfriend again
<dmcglone1> I think I found the culprit
<paultag> then she can buy me books as gifts now and again
<paultag> that would rule.
<paultag> dmcglone1: yeah? what?
<dmcglone1> compiz
<paultag> ahha
<paultag> Damn, I should rock out an LFS build again.
<canthus13> here's a book you can't miss:  http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-Hardware-Software/dp/0735611319/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1290742065&sr=8-1
<dmcglone1> I'm gonna see if I can re-produce it. I'm on the laptop, but it works flawlessly on the desktop
 * canthus13 has a first printing, with dust jacket intact. :)  Readin' through it again.
<paultag> is it good canthus13?
<canthus13> paultag: It's a must-read.
<paultag> canthus13: Well, shit. I need to start building up a library
<canthus13> paultag: It's also not in danger of being obsolete any time soon.  It's a great primer on programming... from the transistor on up.
<dmcglone1> Ah I found the culprit. it was the "blur" in compiz couldn't be found
<paultag> canthus13: hummm
<Navirio> paul
<paultag> hey Navirio
<Navirio> girl may = books but she also = hassles and the cost of sustaining her would out weigh the books
<Navirio> so investment denied
<canthus13> girls don't give papercuts, do give other nice things... ;P
<paultag> canthus13: +1 there my man
<paultag> canthus13: I was trying to phrase it in a nice way
<Navirio> +s do not out weigh negatives
<paultag> Navirio: I disagree
<Navirio> no one said you could?
<paultag> Navirio: ...
<Navirio> i know
<Navirio> im messing with you
<paultag> :)
<Navirio> also http://www.tomshardware.com/news/delorean-hard-drive-HDD-Back-to-the-Future-bttf,11707.html best thing i ever saw
<Navirio> 21 in like 7 days XD
<canthus13> Fuckin' power supply for my lappy blew out. Luckily, I have a spare.
<Navirio> did u see that paul?
<paultag> Navirio: good man, good man
<paultag> Navirio: grats
<Navirio> i ment the delorian hdd
<Navirio> and on the whole to women or not to women this is my view
<Navirio> I have to assume that there's an evolutionary advantage to having  	a  brain which keenly remembers the bourbon-soaked magic carpet  	ride, but  not its puke-on-the-shoes, please-God-help-me-find-my-car  aftermath.   The same holds true for romantic relationships.   	The dreamy,  eye-gazing moment of transcendent intimacy is recalled  	with perfect  clarity, while the sleepless nights on a bed with  	enough room between  th
<Navirio> so not matter what we all will end up back in the situations
<paultag> Navirio: haha that hdd rocks
<Navirio> i want it badly
<Navirio> the doors and hood work i did not see if the wheels did
<Navirio> but if they do it is like 100% happening
<canthus13> paultag: But yeah. If you get a chance to check out that book, it's a good read.
<paultag> canthus13: I need to put together a list somewhere of books I need
<Navirio> which one? the one by mr knuth?
<Navirio> i have a list 2 paul
<paultag> Navirio: Dr. Knuth to you, fuckdamnit
<Cheri703> did my ssh question show up? apparently my connection to xchat timed out for some reason
<paultag> Navirio: yeah? Anything good on it?
<Navirio> shhhhhhh i will call him what i want
<paultag> Cheri703: nopers :)
<canthus13> Navirio: http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-Hardware-Software/dp/0735611319/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1290742065&sr=8-1
<Cheri703> :( trying again
<Navirio> probably alot of the same as u paul
<Cheri703> what is the procedure for "ssh into computer a from computer b, start program and have it output onto computer a" basically the counterpart of ssh -x, where the x is happening on the initial computer...not sure how to do that
<canthus13> Cheri703: X forwarding.
<paultag> Cheri703: ssh user@host "command and args" > foo
<Cheri703> command and args?
<paultag> Cheri703: ssh user@host "ls /" > hosts-directory-list
<Navirio> but mostly things i cannot find at x location and do not want to read in pdf form such as knuths book series which im 2 lazy to type out
<canthus13> Cheri703: Basically, you ssh -x. then execute the program
<Cheri703> I can do ssh -x, which brings info from desktop to netbook, but I want to type "command blah" and have it show up on the desktop
<Cheri703> what is hosts-directory-list?
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
 * Cheri703 is kind of learning this stuff piecemeal
<paultag> Cheri703: the output of ls on computer b ( on computer a )
<canthus13> Cheri703: That tutorial is a bit old, but relevant.
<paultag> Cheri703: Ohhh, X output
<Cheri703> yeah, sorry
<paultag> Cheri703: I thought you ment stdout
<paultag> Cheri703: in that case, canthus13 is super right
<Cheri703> well, if I ssh -X, it shows up on the netbook
<Cheri703> I want the visual side to output on the desktop
 * Cheri703 uses ssh -X often
<canthus13> Oh. You want the program you execute over ssh to appear on the computer you're ssh'd into. you'd need to forward it to the local display (:0)
<Cheri703> soooort of a remote desktop thing
<Cheri703> yes
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> +1 Cheri703
<Cheri703> that's what I'm trying to figure out how to do
<paultag> erm canthus13
<paultag> export DISPLAY
<paultag> but that opens up the X11 session over TCP
<canthus13> Like when I send a popup to my kid's computer telling him to go to bed.
<paultag> you can do a port forward hack via ssh then export there
<canthus13> Right?
<Cheri703> I think?
<paultag> no no canthus13
<canthus13> Basically, I ssh into his machine, then use zenity to throw a popup.
<paultag> Nevermind
<paultag> Cheri703: try export DISPLAY=:0.0
<paultag> Cheri703: and then start it
<Cheri703> some context: I'm trying to use Synergy. I have it set up and working. I'd like to be able to start the client side (on my desktop) from my netbook
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> paultag: once ssh'd?
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, no -x needed
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> awesome!
<Cheri703> I can now move my mouse over and control desktop without having to remote desktop into it :D :D
<paultag> swweet
<canthus13> Cheri703: Zenity is fun... Can be a bit hairy when you throw windows in the mix.. I used to do it at work when they still let us bring our laptops... Every once in a while, the mouse pointer would just disappear in the limbo between screens...
<paultag> canthus13: you were totally right, I was totally wrong :)
<canthus13> paultag: You communicated it better than me, tho. :)
<Cheri703> now to write a script to do this automatically!
 * canthus13 used to use zenity to prank people, too.  move his mouse onto the screen of the guy next to him, start typing stuff. :)
<Cheri703> I do want to find out about that, it'd be handy if it can pop up over my husband's games! /me hates it when he doesn't answer his phone because his gunshots are too loud -_-
<canthus13> Only worked if I could get in to work before him and start before he had a chance to do anything.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Can't really use it when they're already working, I don't think... If I remember right,y ou only get one pointer/keyboard between the machines.
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: why are you calling him from the other room? LOL
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> because he's annoying
<canthus13> Cheri703: root his box, use something like back orfice to screw with him.
<dmcglone1> so instead of communicating with him face to face you call him instead? LOL
 * canthus13 ssh's into his wife's machine and ejects the drive once in a while.
<Cheri703> because sometimes the door is shut and he has headphones on and he keeps them turned WAAAAAY up, and I don't feel like getting up
<dmcglone1> lol
 * Cheri703 used to im her roommate when both were in adjacent bedrooms and both doors were open
 * canthus13 gets rather annoyed when his wife IMs him from across the room.
<dmcglone1> I do too canthus
<Cheri703> can I just say that synergy is AWESOME
<Cheri703> I haven't had a keyboard/mouse connected to desktop for a while, and I've been having to vnc into it EVERYTIME I needed to do anything. this will make my life SO MUCH EASIER
<canthus13> dmcglone1: At least your wife has a bit of an excuse... You're deaf. :P
 * canthus13 doesn't mind so much if he has earbuds in.
<Cheri703> ok, so I am trying to write a script to automate this synergy stuff
<dmcglone1> I'll be back
 * Cheri703 is EXTREMELY NEW to scripting stuff
<Cheri703> I don't think I've got the syntax right
 * dmcglone1 is wondering why compiz works fine in gnome, but crappy in kde
<canthus13> because kde is crap.
<Cheri703> canthus13: are you good with writing bash scripts?
<canthus13> Nope. :(
<Cheri703> paultag: any good at bash scripts?
<paultag> Cheri703: yes ma'am
<paultag> Cheri703: what's up
<Cheri703> trying to write a script to make the synergy junk start on its own (or as close to it as possible)
<Cheri703> steps needed: run a command locally, ssh, do the export display, run a command on remote computer
<paultag> Cheri703: just write down every command as you would put it in a terminal
<Cheri703> not sure of the syntax
<Cheri703> I did that :/
<paultag> Cheri703: ssh will block
<Cheri703> block?
<paultag> Cheri703: put the script on computer B, then run it from A
<paultag> Cheri703: so on B put all the commands you will run inside ssh there
<Cheri703> well, I've run a script that contained "ssh blah blah program" and it runs it on its own
<paultag> Cheri703: then start it by running ssh user@host "~/script.sh"
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah
<Cheri703> ahh, ok
<Cheri703> that makes sense then
<paultag> Cheri703: but you can't give it tons of stuff to run easy. I'd just put that script on the remote box and run it over ssh
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> AWESOME!
<paultag> Cheri703: rock on :)
<Cheri703> so now I can make a launcher, and after typing in my password, I will have synergy working :D :D
<paultag> Cheri703: if you use a ssh key you won't need to type a password
<Cheri703> see, I did that in the past, and when I had to reinstall, it broke
<Cheri703> so I just type in the pw
<paultag> Cheri703: they keys are cheep to do :)
<Cheri703> true...
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> I might do that
<paultag> Cheri703: then you can put it in the gnome menu
<Cheri703> when it talks about setting up the key, it talks about setting it up on the client computer and the remote computer, in this context, client = desktop, remote = netbook, yes?
<Cheri703> ah, nvm
<Cheri703> paultag: some of the documentation suggests turning off password authentication, so hackers can't jack with it, but..what if I need to ssh from another computer?
<Cheri703> and do you suggest having a passphrase or no?
<canthus13> Cheri703: You could just use fail2ban.  Then, as long as your password is strong, nobody's going to brute-force it.
<Cheri703> I have no idea what fail2ban is
<canthus13> Cheri703: It monitors logins, and locks out IPs that fail login a set number of times.
<Cheri703> ah, that's kind of awesome
<canthus13> it will then automagically unlock them after a specified amount of time, so you don't screw yourself.
<Cheri703> awesome
<Cheri703> is fail2ban gui or cli?
<canthus13> Cheri703: cli
<Cheri703> :| ok
<canthus13> it's a daemon. It can be configured to monitor all sorts of different servers, not just ssh.
<Cheri703> how do I run it? and/or set it up?
<canthus13> Cheri703: You can just install it and forget it. the defaults are pretty sane.  Lock out ssh for an offending IP after 5 tries for 15 minutes.
 * Cheri703 just installed it
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Cheri703: apt-get install fail2ban
<Cheri703> did that
<Cheri703> it
<canthus13> Now, fail login a few times and see if it's working. :)
<Cheri703> it'll just run on its own? do I have to start it in some way?
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> It should run on it's own.
<Cheri703> k
 * canthus13 doesn't recall needing to do anything special on install.
<canthus13> I tweaked the config a bit, but it's not necessary.
<canthus13> Ot
<canthus13> bah.  fingers on the wrong keys.
<paultag> Oh no, cherri is gone
<canthus13> I'm sure she'll be back...
<canthus13> :)
<paultag> word
<paultag> I was eating more
<paultag> God I'm such a fatass today
<paultag> heyya Cheri703
<paultag> sorry I missed you
<paultag> didd you get your stuff set up?
<paultag> I was eating moar
<Cheri703> np, I'm good :) canthus13  helped me out
<paultag> awesome
<Cheri703> VERY awesome
<Cheri703> you should check out synergy
 * canthus13 just discovered that he can set fail2ban to ignore certain IPs. :)
<Cheri703> it's pretty sweet
<paultag> hells yeah
<canthus13> Even better... It'll ignore entire CIDR masks. :)
<Cheri703> I don't even know what that is canthus13
<canthus13> Cheri703: like 192.168.1.0/24
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<canthus13> that represents all IPs that match the first 24 bits of the address.
<Cheri703> gotcha
<canthus13> So you can tell it to ignore screwups inside your network.
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> now I have to wait 15 min until I can mess with this anymore -_-
<Cheri703> good that it works, bummer that I have to wait :)
<canthus13> I gather it works. :)
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> how do I configure it?
<canthus13> Of course, you could always ssh into a different machine, and then on to the machine that locked you out.  Or you could change your IP.
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/using-fail2ban-to-prevent-brute-force-attacks/
<Cheri703> I can remote desktop in
<Cheri703> awesome, thanks
<Cheri703> well, I think so
<canthus13> Not if you're running RDP over ssh...
<Cheri703> nah, I got in
<Cheri703> Woo! it's all working properly
 * Cheri703 is happy now
<canthus13> Good. :)
<mathay> Morning all.
<Cheri703> hi
<mathay> Hey, Cheri703. How's it been?
<Cheri703> home life: ok, work life: dumb, but doing alright overall :)
<Cheri703> what have you been up to?
<mathay> Cheri703: not very much. Sorry about not answering. I got locked into a paper I was writing.
<mathay> Glad to hear you're doing well though.
<mathay> Are you back at work now?
<Cheri703> np, writing papers is important!
<Cheri703> nope
<Cheri703> today I relax
<mathay> Cheri703: yes, yes. It's late. I'm hoping that because the professor likes me, he'll let me off.
<mathay> Cheri703: that's awesome though. Planning on any shoppin?
<mathay> *shopping
<Cheri703> ah, good luck with the paper! not planning to leave the house if I can help it
<mathay> Cheri703: I know the feeling. This whole Black Friday thing passes me by.
<Cheri703> yeah, there was like one thing I liked at walmart, and it was $10, and it wasn't worth the effort
<donsmouse> hi everyone
<Cheri703> hi
<donsmouse> so did u have a good thanksgiving?
<Cheri703> I did, and yourself?
<donsmouse> yeah it wast bad at all
<Cheri703> that's good
<donsmouse> so what part of ohio r u from?
<Cheri703> Mansfield, you?
<donsmouse> i was from lorain county, but now i live in morgantown west virginia
<Cheri703> that's cool
<donsmouse> i miss ohio bigtime
<donsmouse> if they had jobs like they used to i might move back there
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm looking for a new job, and my husband is looking for A job
<donsmouse> i got laid off from the coal mines here i was making 21.73/hr now i work at mon general hospital as a janitor making 8.89/hr
<Cheri703> dang
<donsmouse> well ill c u later on,nice talking to u
<Cheri703> have a good day
<donsmouse> u to
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-27
<dmcglone> Hiya everyone
<gilbert> hey dmcglone!
<gilbert> greetings Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> hello
<Cheri703> I now have a fresh install of 10.04.1 on netbook and desktop :)
<Cheri703> how are you tonight gilbert?
<gilbert> nice, 10.10 not turn out well?
<gilbert> Cheri703: just dandy ;)
<Cheri703> good good
<gilbert> chan has been dead today
<Cheri703> I had 10.10 on desktop, but had to use the older kernel due to video card issues, and it was getting annoying having to make sure it didn't update, or if it did, change grub default, so...just went to 10.04 again
<Cheri703> and 10.04 on netbook, but was having stupid issues, so just wiped it :) (with backups in place to make re-setting up easier)
<Cheri703> aaaaand I got synergy working last night, and it's awesome :D
 * Cheri703 has had a geeky 24 hours
<gilbert> hah, fun ^_^
<Cheri703> yeah, and at the moment, I have 3 monitors all connected with one mouse/keyboard...20" monitor and netbook, then desktop across the room
 * Cheri703 is having a geekgasm
<Cheri703> it's fun
<Cheri703> and it's one of those things you can show to non-geeky folk and they get super impressed
<gilbert> interesting
<gilbert> can't say i've ever had the desire to set something like that up
<Cheri703> well, I'm using synergy with my tv/desktop combo
<Cheri703> I don't have a keyboard/mouse connected to it, and it is WAY more convenient to use it than remote desktop (which is what I was having to do)
<Cheri703> this way I can just scoot my mouse over and do stuff, much quicker
<Cheri703> and the big monitor is for doing things that a 10" netbook screen is just annoying for...
<Cheri703> i.e. inkscape things, reading ebooks, etc
<Cheri703> most of the time, my living room is my office, so this works well for me. husband is in the "office" playing his games and yelling at his computer, so...this works :)
<Navirio> chan is dead when i dont talk
<Navirio> my roomate just asked me if u can eat cereal with water
<Navirio> then he leaned over me as i typed and licked my head
<Navirio> i need a new roomate
<canthus13> Navirio: Sounds like a fun roommate...
<Cheri703> sounds like a good way to catch some sort of disease
<canthus13> Yeah.  Tell your roommate to get a penecillin shot.
<Navirio> thanks you guys are so nice to me i can feel the love
<canthus13> I'm only concerned with your mental well being.  If your roommate died of some horrible disease as a result of licking you, you'd be devastated, right?
 * canthus13 grins./
<Navirio> your lies! they are bad!
<Navirio> whatever im getting off now lol ill bring the lulz and entertainment tommorow i promise
<Navirio> when dmc is on
<gilbert> paultag: howdy
<paultag> heyya gilbert
<paultag> gilbert: what's new, my man?
<gilbert> paultag: i manually built an i386 iso if you wanna give it a shot
<paultag> gilbert: dude, I'd love to. What was the issue?
<paultag> canthus13: _bbb_:  slidinghorn: Unit193: Have you all voted?
<gilbert> paultag: actually there are various issues with fakeroot and fakechroot, but for the version that i built, i avoided them altogether and just used real root
<paultag> interesting :)
<gilbert> paultag: i've submitted two bugs on the fakeroot/fakechroot issues already, and fixed one of them
<paultag> gilbert: you're a rockstar, my man
<canthus13> paultag: I was one of the first.
<canthus13> paultag: Emailed it straight to you.
<paultag> canthus13: dur. thanks
<canthus13> Heh.
<gilbert> paultag: http://alioth.debian.org/~gilbert-guest/testing-snapshot/round2/
<gilbert> paultag: root-required build script up there too
<paultag> gilbert: rocken! I'll run a test install now :)
<Cheri703> this is random, but: I've been playing with scripts, and making launchers for said scripts, and now I'm making custom icons for them...I'm amused. :) I've never really done much messing around with the UI and customizing things, but I got the urge today, so I'm going with it
<paultag> Cheri703: :D
<Cheri703> also reinstalled on both computers today paultag
<paultag> Cheri703: does it work?
<Cheri703> it still wouldn't auto-detect the correct settings
<paultag> Aye, figured
<Cheri703> but I'd found a way to use xrandr to temporarily change it (until reboot) so that's one of the scripts I made
<Cheri703> (it's a multi step process)
<Cheri703> I'd been having other little issues, and I wanted to change my partition layout, so it's good
<Cheri703> now netbook layout is similar to desktop layout, and it works :)
<paultag> :)
<canthus13> Hahaha.  http://www.linux.fm/
<canthus13> now broadcasting crypto/fcrypt.c
<gilbert> wow, someone really had some time to waste
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> that's sweet
<BiosElement> Wow...Someone was nagging me on google chat trying to get me to use their lame icons for a web app I'm busy working on...and they're under the GPL...not
<Cheri703> random thing: whenever I see "doctormo" my brain reads it as "doctoromo"
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll let him know in the morning :)
<Cheri703> I'm just saying
<Cheri703> I thought that's what it was for a while, as it came through the planet ubuntu feed, til I saw it written out somewhere else and went "OOOHHHHH"...yep
<paultag> haha
<paultag> Cheri703: I'm telling him on the train in the morning :)
<Cheri703> >.< if you must
<paultag> Totally am :)
<paultag> he'll love it
<Cheri703> I thought of it because I noticed the link in the topic of ubuntu-beginners, and yet again I initially saw it as doctoromo :/
<paultag> ahah aye :)
<Cheri703> so apparently, I've seen all of the top 10 movies from 1987 (according to imdb)...weird
<paultag> Cheri703: sweeet.
<paultag> I should do that with 1989
<paultag> but then I'd kill someone with crazy
<Cheri703> I decided that'd be a good way to look for movies to watch...I'm just going year by year from when I was born
<paultag> because they were so bad
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah for sure
<Cheri703> I've seen quite a few of them
<Cheri703> http://www.imdb.com/year/1989
<paultag> thanks :3
<paultag> Cheri703: I've already seen them all :(
<Cheri703> keep moving forward then!
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> I've seen a lot of these, and the ones I haven't, I have no real desire to :/
<paultag> aye
<paultag> brb, heading to bed. Much love :)
<Cheri703> night
<Unit193> A bit late to answer paultag...
<Cheri703> ?
 * Cheri703 is watching her first movie since installing synergy, and it's awesome :D
<Unit193> I have used synergy... (paultag ask about votes)
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> you can email him
<Unit193> He was just asking me and some others if we had done so
<Cheri703> well, I meant you can email your vote if you haven't yet
<Cheri703> I pm'd him with mine
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-28
<Cheri703> I don't think anyone has said anything in here all day...
<canthus13> not true.  You just did... And so did I. :)
<Cheri703> indeed
 * BiosElement says something just to say something
 * Cheri703 responds just to respond
<BiosElement> Haha
 * BiosElement has had a long day >.>
<BiosElement> Who woulda thought forming a community council would require so much work! ;)
<BiosElement> Hah ubuntu governance being a total mess to navigate even when you already know it. >.<
<Unit193> Do you know who the three are?
<Cheri703> I think I missed something while my internet crapped out
<BiosElement> Yep, it's just a pain finding actual information about the processes. MoinMoin is really not ideal for organizing things >.>
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Yeah -*- BiosElement has had a long day >.>
<BiosElement> <BiosElement> Who woulda thought forming a community council would require so much work! ;)
<Cheri703> ah
<BiosElement> It's something of a pain I gotta say heh.
<Cheri703> and you thought you wanted it :)
<BiosElement> Getting things from "Well wouldn't that be nice" to actually written and codified along is difficult..
<BiosElement> Oh I do want it, my community is tearing itself apart every time I have to deal with problems personally.
<Cheri703> :/
<paultag> heyya Cheri703
<BiosElement> It's not really optional, I can be the BDFL and make the 'really' difficult decisions but if I have to sit around moderating and enforcing rules there's only so much people will put up with. >.>
<Cheri703> hey paultag
<BiosElement> Heya paultag
<paultag> BiosElement: haha, wut?
<BiosElement> paultag, Posting logs via pm so you're not confused. :P
<paultag> :)
<BiosElement> So yeah, yay for me getting to being the bad guy. >.>
<paultag> :)
<BiosElement> Never knew how lucky I was when working with ubuntu-related deals, that the groundwork was already lain. >.>
<BiosElement> Wow...
<BiosElement> I never ever thought I'd be writing a rules list such as "Don't be a troll"...I always thought it common sense
<Unit193> Won't people troll regardless of a rule saying not to?
<BiosElement> Sure, but then they'll claim there was no rule saying they can't and in a fragile community it's difficult to enforce without
<Unit193> I don't want your job....
<BiosElement> No, you really really don't. >.<
<BiosElement> In my case its a tad worse because it involves bringing folks from the gaming community which tends to be somewhat more lax >.>
<Unit193> What community are you working on anyway?
<Cheri703> BiosElement: also include (in addition to no trolling) no harassing women
<BiosElement> I'm the co-founder of CubeCreate, a game engine based off Cube2/Sauerbraten with a goal to create a new modern game engine/platform.
<BiosElement> Cheri703, That 'should' be mixed in. I'm gonna swipe the ubuntu forums rules and trim them down some...btw has anyone SEEN the ubuntu forum rules? They're a mess...
<BiosElement> Unit193, If you're curious, our still incomplete site is http://cubecreate.com/
<Unit193> I'm there now...
<BiosElement> Ahh cool ^_^
<BiosElement> FYI I'm actually working on a real site design. :P It's just difficult going since i'm project manager/site designer/web developer/server admin currently >.>
<Unit193> I would offer to help, but I don't think I can
<BiosElement> If you'd like too, you're more then welcome. I'm sure I could find you something to work on if you wanted. ^_^ We're totally not lacking things that need done. :P
<Unit193> Not a coder :(
<BiosElement> We need more then just coders. >.>
<BiosElement> In fact I'd say only about 20-25% of our existing community really codes.
<BiosElement> There's always room for writers, site managers, mappers, concept artists, good opinions, level heads, community managers, etc. If you can think of it, we need it. ^_^
<Unit193> What OS are you looking to test on?
<BiosElement> CubeCreate is cross-platform. Our primary platforms are Windows, Linux, Mac and BSD.
<BiosElement> Is it just me or is http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php?page=policy hard to read? >.>
<Unit193> Other then being long?
<Unit193> I like the Creative Commons style... short and to the point!
<BiosElement> haha, way too long for that matter. No one will really read that
<thafreak> I bought the last linux computer at the cleveland micro center
<thafreak> They had a little atom deal running karmic
<Cheri703> nice
<thafreak> bought the floor model
<thafreak> It was only $150 though...can't beat that
<thafreak> The cases for atom boards are almost that much
<thafreak> oh, and it runs maverick very well so far...even suspend/resume works nice
<thafreak> Now, to format and encrypt my black friday portable hard drives :)
<Cheri703> very nice
<thafreak> Any of you grab any of the disks at target??
<thafreak> $70 for 2 tb external disk, or 1 tb in the tiny portable version
<Cheri703> dang, that's a good price! I didn't go out at all, I don't deal well with the crazies
<thafreak> I went last year too, I got 1TB drive for $60...when I saw they had the same drives, only double the size this year...couldn't pass it up
<thafreak> The crazies aren't as bad as the lack of sleep :)
<canthus13> thafreak: Wow.
 * canthus13 wonders what newegg is gonna have tomorrow.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-21
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<jrgifford> morning thafreak
<thafreak> Morning jrgifford
<jrgifford> how's it going?
<thafreak> Eh, it's going
<thafreak> which region of ohio are you from jrgifford?
<jrgifford> cleveland. you?
<thafreak> medina...
<jrgifford> cool.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-22
<thafreak> canthus13: you around? you been quiet...I had some wifi security questions for you if you're around
<thafreak> Also, anyone have recomendations for a pre-paid mobile broadband provider?
<dzho> tmo doesn't do prepaird.  at&t does prepaid.  verizon does prepaid.  dunno about sprint.
<dzho> derp
<toddc> sprint does and has likley the best unlimited data plan
<jandrusk> Yes, I have been on the sprint plan and do like it. Just need to get a better phone.
<dzho> fsvo 'best'
<toddc> Verizion was faster when I tested it last fall and had better coverage but I had issues with verizion
<dzho> yeah, the coverage disparity is what gives me pause
<dzho> I've been told Sprint will offer free roaming, which could help a lot
<toddc> yep
<dzho> further, and this was in regard to phones, I don't know about USB dongles or access points, but if you can force your phone to roam if there's a spot with weak-but-existent Sprint coverage but good vzw coverage, you can pick up the good vzw coverage
<dzho> some phones could do this, some not
<toddc> data speeds were faster with verizion stock 3g than sprint 3g but I uncapped the sprint and am real happy right now plus sprint allows usb teather
<toddc> I hear Virgin has a 35.00 phone/data plan and wallmart does to but it depends on how much data you need since they have limits on data
<dzho> those are cdma or gsm?
<toddc> most are cmda sprint is now so you need a different phone for sprint
<toddc> edit sprint is not cmda
<toddc> just read wikipedia and it looks like sprint is CMDA and iDEN I just know that my old verizion phone would not work on sprint's network
<canthus13> thafreak: I'm sorta here.
<thafreak> don't want phone...just broadband for laptop...and don't want a monthly plan, as i rarely need it (almost always near wifi)
<thafreak> but I'm taking a trip to florida...and I know there won't be wifi...so need to plan ahead
<thafreak> verizon wants like $80 for 1gb of data prepaid...lame
<canthus13> thafreak: Virgin has (had?) a 5gb plan.
<canthus13> and cheaper iirc.
<thafreak> yeah, they're currently the front runner
<paultag> jeez
<paultag> 80 bucks for a gig?
<thafreak> just trying to see if anyone else has experience with others
<paultag> that's like crack prices
<paultag> fucking wireless jackassesw
<paultag> sed s/w$//g
<thafreak> yep...it's cheaper for month to month...I think you get 5gb for $80 w/contract
<thafreak> it's all crap...
<thafreak> but i'm not about to pay every month for something i use a few times a year realistically
<paultag> counting a gig is 1024, that's 12.8 bucks / meg
<paultag> feel good about that?
<paultag> wait, that can't be right
<paultag> fucking math
<paultag> ok, 7 cents a meg
<paultag> still sucks
<paultag> that's huge
<thafreak> yep
<paultag> that's like a dollar for a decent image
<paultag> couple of bucks for an apt-get get
<thafreak> haha yeah exactly
<thafreak> i'll find a local starbucks for all my apt-get'ing
<paultag> that's what I'm doing now
<paultag> and where I'm at
<thafreak> ssh would even add up though
<paultag> ++
<paultag> thafreak: dude, lib[ansiescape|shibuya] are looking good
<thafreak> canthus13: the main question I had is I want to see my home wifi network as an attacker would...what tools should I use to see what they can see?
<paultag> they work
<thafreak> awesome
<thafreak> you tested them over ssh yet?
<paultag> thafreak: yep
<paultag> thafreak: work great
<thafreak> cool
<paultag> it's going to be how it helps me most
<paultag> I can have a "window manager" in a screen session on my server
<thafreak> that'd be pretty slick...
<thafreak> screen based ide
<paultag> thafreak: it works fairly well with vim
<thafreak> vim in one pane, debugger in another
<paultag> has some very minor color issues with mutt
<paultag> thafreak: yep! it works super well
<paultag> I just need to implement the tree-based tiling storage stuff
<paultag> then different "views" of the tree
<paultag> then dbus applets and apps
<paultag> and popups and such
<paultag> god, freshman are insufurable
<paultag> little assholes sitting next to me at starbucks
<thafreak> hs or college freshman?
<paultag> college
<paultag> hs freshman are cute and lovable
<thafreak> and it starts...
<thafreak> paultag bitches about politics and freshman...you're joining the old man club early
<paultag> thafreak: dude, don't remind me
<paultag> thafreak: I also took a shine to nice scotch
<thafreak> haha
<paultag> so my friends all mock me for being old
<thafreak> well, until you drink black coffee with cheeseburgers at mcdonalds, you're not in the senior group yet
<thafreak> that's how i measure things atleast
 * paultag looks down and shuffles the dirt
<thafreak> the other day though, I actually had pizza with black coffee :(
<paultag> I did the only time I've gone there
<paultag> recently that iz
<thafreak> whoa...you have like progeria
<paultag> I also enjoy smooth jazz and classical
<thafreak> that's the one where people prematurely age right?
<paultag> game over
<paultag> I think
<paultag> thafreak: brb, need to walk back to work
<thafreak> you're gonna midlife out like next week...
<thafreak> kk
<thafreak> canthus13: i tried using wireshark while connected to my wlan, but didn't really see anything...
<thafreak> I thought it'd act like a hub and everything gets broadcast...but maybe I'm "doing it wrong"
<thafreak> Thought maybe you'd have some tips/pointers to docs about how to do it
<thafreak> i'd like to see both from some one trying to break in's perspective, as well as say a malicious user that's actually on my wpa2 net...like they guessed my psk or something crazy
<canthus13> WIreless traffic?
<thafreak> yeah
<canthus13> It's encrypted.
<thafreak> i thought anyone on the same wifi network could see anything happening?
<canthus13> But ti does look like a broadcast... Umm.. securitytube has an amazing primer on wireless sniffing.
<canthus13> Anyone with a wireless card in monitor mode can do it.
<canthus13> I routinely play iwth all the wireless traffic in my neighborhood.
<thafreak> i did that, and didn't see anything i could make sense of
<thafreak> saw just a bunch of management frames...didn't know which ones had data in them...and didn't see anything with like mac addresses or anything i could identify
<thafreak> like I wanted to see what my tablet is doing...from some one malicious' point of view
<canthus13> Wireshark should filter for it pretty well.
<canthus13> thafreak: http://www.securitytube.net/groups?operation=view&groupId=9 <- once you get used to the dude's accent, he's a pretty good teacher.
<thafreak> beh, he talks way better than the grad students I've had to listen to
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> that's the kind of primer i was looking for...thanks...figured you'd know
<canthus13> No problem. :)
<thafreak> ordered one of those alfa wireless adapters ;)
<canthus13> thafreak: It's *NICE*.
<canthus13> You got the right one, right?
<canthus13> there are two similar ones.. the N version (2 watts) doesn't work real well with aircrack.
<thafreak> Alfa AWUS036H 1000mW 1W 802.11b/g
<canthus13> Ok. that's it. :)
 * canthus13 has one with 2 antennae.
<thafreak> cool...
<thafreak> wireless N isn't really impressing me anyway
<canthus13> One 7 inch antenna and a little directional panel antenna.
<thafreak> with my new router I do get much better coverage, but not that fast of speeds...meh, i hardly use it anyway
<thafreak> mainly just tablet...and the wii is wireless
<thafreak> sometimes my laptop...but only when i'm too lazy to pull out the long cable
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> I use it for my laptops... Easier than  running even more Cat5.
<toddc> agrees and new n routers with internal antennas failed my uses and went back to g with external ant for routers and when I scan I use a usb with a external 9db antenna
<thafreak> http://www.snorgtees.com/t-shirts/geek-nerd/if-it-were-easy
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> whoh, wait a skitch
<paultag> why do I have +v and jrgifford doesn't
<paultag> should be ! that
<paultag> Cheri703: task for you when you become alive :)
<paultag> Cheri703: for your scrollback: 18:25 <+paultag> why do I have +v and jrgifford doesn't (it should be the inverse of that)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-23
<Cheri703> paultag: I have no idea
<paultag> humm
<paultag> turns out I still had rights
<jrgifford> paultag: why should i have +v...? :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-24
<Unit193> jrgifford: ReLoCo lead
<jrgifford> Unit193: ooooohhh.....
<toddc> Happy Thanksgiving ! :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-25
<Unit193> toddc: Yep, it sure was ;D
<Unit193> Good luck to all the crazies trying to go to the black Friday events :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-27
<rockmandash> hello
<rockmandash> 26 m lima
<paultag> 02:16 < rockmandash> 26 m lima
<paultag> lolwutr
<paultag> erm, lulwut?
<Unit193> I think it's called A/S/L :P
<paultag> it is :)
<paultag> but why ASL on irc, that's just silly
<Unit193> I have no idea... But what do you expect from Lima? :D
<paultag> oooh, burn
<paultag> canthus13: is about to get all up on your shit.
<canthus13> ?
<paultag> canthus13: you're from lima, right?
<canthus13> Toledo.
<paultag> who the hell's from lima
<paultag> oh jeebus
<Cheri703> when folks give/ask a/s/l in u-women, fur starts flying...it's good times ;)
<Unit193> TNS
 * Unit193 joins
<paultag> Ahhh, right
<Cheri703> "this is NOT a dating service!" etc etc
<paultag> I wish there was an irc network that literally didn't give a shit :)
<paultag> I need to get in on apathy-net
<Unit193> Don't be too harsh, that's the only time a girl will ever get even close to talking to her
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> ASL? Why sign language on RIC anyway?
<canthus13> *IRC
<paultag> I don't speak sign language, thanks :)
 * canthus13 always blows punch lines with a typo. :/
<Unit193> Cheri: How is your Weds looking? :P
<canthus13> Wow.. this is the most conversation in here in a week. :/
<Cheri703> much better! I'm going to email the list for our 3 potential folks
<paultag> canthus13: :\
<Cheri703> I just got up for the day >.>
<paultag> canthus13: I miss locohoho
<canthus13> paultag: so do I.
<Unit193> Act +1
<paultag> erm, butchered hio
<Cheri703> locohoho? is that christmas loco? ;)
<paultag> YES
<paultag> LoCoHoHoHo!
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'll contact Eric if I remember :P
<Cheri703> kk Unit193, thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-19
<thafreak> grrr...
<thafreak> TRYING to give vmware a fair shake here...
<thafreak> but I have to run a vm on my desktop, to run the management software to connect to vmware's server
<thafreak> and now my machine is running like crap
<thafreak> blah
<thafreak> and just as I sit down to start trying things again...guess who calls me
<thafreak> a vmware sales rep
<thafreak> I almost LOL'd at her...
<thafreak> I was like we're not planning on spending any money on vmware, if I do use it, we'll just be using what the rest of the university already has licensed
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-20
<thafreak> Where is everyone?
<canthus13> Toledo.
<paultag> Boston!
<canthus13> :D
<Cheri703> Maaaansfield...
<drkokandy> at work in Ashland!
<Cheri703> anyone doing anything exciting for thanksgiving?
<canthus13> working for 50 bucks an hour.
<paultag> canthus13: hella yes
<paultag> erm, Cheri703
<paultag> canthus13: hella lame for you
<Cheri703> I'd take $50/hour...
<Cheri703> what do you have planned paultag?
<paultag> Cheri703: I took the week off, and I just wrote a slick as hell oauth2 provider
<Cheri703> haha, nice
<paultag> it's called shoelace
<paultag> it's great
<Cheri703> I spent the past weekend training my dogs, and I'm working on that still. :) parents are coming tomorrow, then we're headed to my brother's wife's parents' house for dinner thursday
<Cheri703> cool paultag...you're always creating neat things :)
<paultag> :>
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-21
<thafreak> canthus13: I've failed to find an example of this "turncoat" facial hair configuration you spoke of
<canthus13> thafreak: Fine. traitor. :P
<thafreak> huh?
<thafreak> I'm confused
<thafreak> are you calling me a turncoat/traitor for shaving?
<canthus13> thafreak: yep.
<canthus13> Admittedly, it's rather itchy to not shave. :P
<thafreak> well, pulled the trigger on some new parts to build a dedicated freenas box
<thafreak> got one of those amd e450 embedded boards...seems to pull like 30-45w under max load...
<thafreak> plus, mb+cpu combined is less than the cost of just an i3...
<thafreak> tbh, i'm actually just glad to be done spending hours every day on new egg comparing motherboards....
<thafreak> when i get an idea...i can waste days...
<andygraybeal_> thafreak, for home use?
<thafreak> yessir
<andygraybeal_> nice
<thafreak> got mb+cpu combo and 8gb of ram for ~$150
<thafreak> drives, well, that's another story...
<thafreak> i was originally going to build a dedicated nas/san box, and a virtualization host...but then decided to just combine the two
<thafreak> and run the nas as a VM
<thafreak> but now I'm second guessing that choice...
<andygraybeal_> okay
<andygraybeal_> yea, sounds exciting ... will it need a fan?
<thafreak> I'll have fans...putting it in a normal size case, since I already have one of those
<thafreak> the cpu doesn't NEED a fan though...
<andygraybeal_> ah cool
<andygraybeal_> yea, i've don't have any money for anything right now, but i will soon and i like to keep my ears out for this sort of thing
<andygraybeal_> it might sound dumb but i'd like ot get used to using 'nas' sort of things .. and i've read about freenas and i love bsd.
<andygraybeal_> because at home, my concern is power usage and noise
<andygraybeal_> but i also want redundancy and it's such an oxymoron :)
<andygraybeal_> or not oxymoron i guess. but ... like two opposites
<andygraybeal_> having cake and eating it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-22
<canthus13> WHo is this dedis...? I keep seeing them klined in other channels.
<paultag> \m/
<paultag> canthus13: hahaha, awesome.
<paultag> cs.yale.edu
<paultag> hahahaha, even better. what a joke
<drkokandy> freenas is pretty great and powerful. I've never used it as a vm, but it's served me well as a nas
<Jestronics> hello
<thafreak> I'm thankful for Ubuntu today...
<thafreak> well OSS in general
<thafreak> especially the great community
<thafreak> and folks like canthus13
<thafreak> and paultag
<thafreak> and $(/who)
<thafreak> erm
<thafreak> and `echo /who`
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 is at work today. :P
<paultag> Awww.
<paultag> I'm thankful for thafreak's rockn' beard
<thafreak> werd
<thafreak> wife is afraid I'll keep it this way for dinner at the in-laws
<canthus13> thafreak: you should. And you should wear a confederate flag t-shirt with it.
<canthus13> blast Freebird as you pull up.
<canthus13> paultag: I'm getting triple pay, so I'm not complaining too much.
<paultag> canthus13: dude, nice.
<skellat> Echo....echo...ech...e.....
<skellat> Thanksgiving....Thanksgivin...Thanksgi...Than....Th...
 * skellat wanders back to the Linux Outlaws live stream
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-18
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 17 at 3:02PM EST until November 18 at 12:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for West Chester, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC017 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<thafreak> .nws 44256
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 17 at 8:37PM EST until November 18 at 7:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Medina, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC103 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<Unit193> Tornados hit several places around where I am now.
<canthus13> never blindly run apt-get autoremove.
<dzho> never blindly run any of the things
<thafreak> bitcoin hit new high of $620 just now...
<dzho> volatility really just means no one has any idea what it's worth
<dzho> drastic changes in fundamentals can underpin drastic changes in price/exchange rate
<thafreak> it hasn't been really volatile...just keeps going up
<thafreak> we were discussing how it was about to hit $500 just this past friday at lunch
<dzho> no, it has been hella volatile
<thafreak> a few months ago it was way up and way down
<thafreak> latelty, it's just going up
<dzho> yes, and currencies don't do that, usually
<thafreak> the last few weeks
<thafreak> which is why i'm cashing in a little here and there, like 0.01 at a time
<thafreak> converting it to USD, but leaving the funds in mtgox, so when (hopefully) it crashes, I can buy back much cheaper
<dzho> the housing bubble took years to pop
<dzho> and there was an identifiable asset, there (usually)
<thafreak> well, this is like the housing market on pcp+meth+steroids+crack+a few pounds of coke
<thafreak> and redbull
<dzho> not counting the whole derivatives thing, in which there was no "there" there
<thafreak> so, if this market's time is like dog years compared to normal markets, how long before it bursts?
<thafreak> People were talking about $1000/btc by sometime next year...but at this rate, it could hit that in a week or two
<thafreak> before Christmas
<dzho> timing the burst is the real problem with bubbles
<dzho> if you have a mercenary mind, that is
<dzho> or, rather, if you're a bear, you'll get hit by the burst, and you want to get the hell out of the way.
<thafreak> what'd i say the high was? :)
<thafreak> it just hit $750 a few minutes ago
<thafreak> after the people in this congressional hearing kept saying that virtual currencies aren't necessarily illegal, as long as you don't use them for things like money laundering
<thafreak> boom, jumped almost $100
<dzho> oh, so good thing no one uses it for *that* then
<dzho> buttcoiners apparently struggle with the conditional
<thafreak> the guy testifying now says the problem with the internet, is that people are becoming more anonymous on the internet
<dzho> heh
<dzho> welcome to the late 20th century, dude
<dzho> who is this schmoe?
<thafreak> some guy involved with a child exploitation group
<thafreak> well, a group you know, against exploitation
<thafreak> his closing argument was basically, we shouldn't allow a completely anonymous internet
<dzho> because that's how the world works:  you just ban everything that is scary, dangerous, or you don't understand.
<dzho> I mean, look at how well that worked out for drugs & alcohol!
<dzho> what could possibly go wrong
<thafreak> so...i just put 2 disks in an optical drive and was wondering  why it was making really bad sounds
<dzho> heh
<dzho> thafreak: you mean, you put them in the retractable cup holder?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-19
<skellat> This is not cool: http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/19/us-usa-healthcare-security-idUSBRE9AI0NR20131119
<jenni> [ Exclusive: Expert to warn Congress of Healthcare.gov security bugs| Reuters ] - https://j.mp/17kUmNE
<thafreak> Settled on xubuntu 12.04, with backported xfce 4.10 as my work workstation
<thafreak> because it's the only thing with docker support that isn't going eol in a couple months :/
<skellat> :-)
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-11-19-20.07.html Verified again.
<jenni> [ #ubuntu-meeting Meeting ] - https://j.mp/1bBqHO1
<skellat> Yes.  Yes we are.
<skellat> .tw 402906236896550912
<jenni> We have been granted Verified status until 2015-11-19. See: http://tx0.org/70j (@UbuntuOhio)
<Unit193> Doesn't really change much, LoCos are still on the decline.
<belkinsa> Skellat: I heard the news.  But did they say anything about us?
<belkinsa> Also, it is safe to post the meeting time?
<belkinsa> Nevermind, found the log
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-20
 * Unit193 looks up to see if the meeting conflicts with the vastly important event that day.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | vUDS-1311 is underway | We're apparently Verified until 2015-11-19 | Meeting on 2013-11-23 at 8 PM in-channel
 * cid420 test
<thafreak> so...even if you use nvidia proprietary drivers, and nvidia-settings and save them to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, they get ignored?
<thafreak> i wrote an xorg.conf, with dual monitors set up in twinview, one right of the other...but evertime I log out and back in, it's back to mirrored
<thafreak> nm...i just have it run an xrandr script on login...
<thafreak> it's just lame that I have to do that...
<thafreak> what's the point of xorg.conf anymore?
<Unit193> To annoy you?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-21
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow *_WATCH_* issued November 21 at 3:28PM EST until November 24 at 7:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-22
<skellat> .tw 403714580292984832
<jenni> Crap. Kenneth doesn't know the frequency. (@VodkaPundit)
<skellat> .tw 403720058062798848
<jenni> Richard Stallman decides EMACS should go WYSIWYG: GNU Daddy revives 25 year-old ambition to get graphical. GNU daddy… http://reg.cx/28QG (@theregister)
<skellat> ^^^ Scary thought?
<Unit193> It's RMS, you just have to nod as you flee.
<skellat> Perhaps
<skellat> .tw 403594002836254720
<jenni> Huge horde of droids pummel code box GitHub in password-guess attack: That's an awful lot of angry SVN users. Hacker… http://reg.cx/28Qj (@theregister)
<skellat> ^^ This one popped up multiple times today as a worrisome thing
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow *_WATCH_* issued November 22 at 3:41PM EST until November 24 at 7:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> The new-look forum over at discourse.ubuntu.com for Ubuntu Ohio is now open for use: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/category/local-teams/ubuntu-ohio
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio Topics - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/1g3BIfB
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-23
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<jrgifford> belkinsa, hey, did you email the ubuntu youth?
<Unit193> Irccloud better than Trekweb, then?
<jrgifford> Unit193: more of a convenience thing.
<jrgifford> I wish there were more options for IRC on the mobile
<Unit193> "Don't use adblock" they said, "It steals money out of the site owners pocket" they said... You can't reaking use sites without it anymore, what's wrong with them??
<yano> you need more than adblock now-a-days anyways
<yano> https://gist.github.com/myano/7360670
<jenni> [ firefox_privacy_suggestions.md ] - https://j.mp/1bavkSp
<jrgifford> Eh. I settle for AB+, ghostery and the occasional /etc/hosts based-blocking.
<jrgifford> that, and dumping cookies every night.
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow !WARNING! issued November 22 at 9:27PM EST until November 24 at 7:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> Oh joy!
<yano> you guys should -c the channel \o/
<yano> and you can get the pretty colours you would see in ##weather-us-oh
<skellat> yano: I'll have to think about that
<yano> skellat: cool
<Unit193> I support Yano.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Yep, ghostery+abe
<jrgifford> .nws 44118
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Cleveland, OH.
<jrgifford> really...
<jrgifford> i would have thought that we'd get the same weather you do, for the most part.
<yano> .nws KCMH
<jenni> yano: ZIP is invalid.
<yano> oh derp
<yano> .nws 43210
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Columbus, OH.
<Unit193> Temp: 34 F (1 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: 25 F (-4 C) ~ Humidity: 75% ~ Observed: Fri 22, 21:52
<Unit193> Hrmmm.... Colors.
<yano> you mean colours \o/
<yano> :-P
<yano> i think there are a few other things that might use bold
<belkinsa> jrgifford: I did, why?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: anything I can do to help? I'm familiar with the ubuntu yuth group
<belkinsa> Not at the moment, but once Ubuntu Women (as a team) figures something out, I will tell you (and the team also).
<jrgifford> ok
<TheMaster> IT'S SNOWING!
<TheMaster> Annnnd not a one got that reference. :)
<belkinsa> And I have came at the wrong time.  :)
<gilbert> not snowing here :)
<belkinsa> Same.
<TheMaster> gilbert: I'm sorry for you.
<skellat> Tonight's meeting agenda has been updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1h2pzsJ
<jrgifford> it stopped snowing here. :(
<TheMaster> Temp: 27 F (-3 C) ~ light snow mist ~ Windchill: 14 F (-10 C) ~ Humidity: 80% ~ Observed: Sat 23, 15:03
<belkinsa> skellat, thanks.  I didn't know what to put there.
<TheMaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189707&goto=newpost poop.
<jenni> [ Forum and Discourse ] - https://j.mp/Im5oIx
<belkinsa> I started the 'Where in Ohio do you Hail from" topic: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/where-in-ohio-do-you-hail-from/1257
<jenni> [ Where in Ohio do you hail from? - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/Im680n
 * TheMaster isn't into Discourse.
<belkinsa> Heh, same here...Not really a forum person, but I will echo stuff when needed.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-24
 * skellat sees that the meeting starts in less than 30 minutes
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | BOFH excuse 245: The Borg tried to assimilate your system. Resistance is futile.
<skellat> Momentary brown-out just happened.  Not good to hear the UPS clicking
<skellat> GOOD EVENING UBUNTU OHIO!
<belkinsa> (Ouch my hears) ;)
<skellat> Who is ready for tonight's meeting?
 * belkinsa is ready to go
 * drkokandy is hear
<drkokandy> whoops
 * drkokandy is here
<skellat> Who else is ready for tonight's meeting?  jrgifford?  TheMaster?
<skellat> Going once
<skellat> Going twice
<skellat> And with that being said, we'll start the discussion with those who are present and then probably throw this over to our area on discourse.ubuntu.com to keep things moving
<skellat> Our agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1h2pzsJ
<skellat> Tonight's we are "Looking Ahead to the Future"
<skellat> Since we were verified by the LoCo Council handily, we need to make some plans for where we are going
<skellat> OLF is great but there is life beyond that
<skellat> The first item below this is "Mission Statement Discussion"
<skellat> drkokandy: I believe you had ideas on this you wanted to propound at the last meeting
<drkokandy> I think I just thought that as a group, we ought to have some purpose for being a group. There has been a stagnant mission statement (or something descriptive) on the old Ubuntu Ohio wiki, and so we should at least stop to consider whether that accurately reflects our purpose as an organization.
<drkokandy> This is what I added to the beginning of the Verification Application:
<drkokandy> Ubuntu Ohio is a LoCo community which is focused on growing the use of Ubuntu in the state of Ohio. Membership is open to anyone with an interest in Ubuntu who commits to abide by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<drkokandy> ... which was based on the description on Ubuntu Ohio's Launchpad page
<drkokandy> Which was just this:
<drkokandy> We are focused on growing the use of Ubuntu in the great State of Ohio!
<belkinsa> I agree, that new one should be added on the LP page also.
<drkokandy> This was the statement from the main OhioTeam page on the Ubuntu Wiki:
<drkokandy> The OhioTeam focuses on distributing, advertising, and demonstrating Ubuntu in the state of Ohio. Through expansion of our projects, we focus on the areas of schools, businesses, and home users.
<drkokandy> So, since I am not sure about how this should work, do we want to put what I wrote up as a discourse and have people suggest changes/additions/etc since we are low on attendance today?
<drkokandy> Or do you have suggestions that you want to discuss now, belkinsa, skellat?
<skellat> We'll post the whole log and then carry on the discussion from there
<skellat> We'll build a discussion record now then post the log to discourse and let things continue there
<belkinsa> We could have a small one right now if we have something to say.  skellat and I, that is.
<skellat> I will put the question at this point to you both.  What would you like the mission statement to be?
<belkinsa> skellat and me*
<belkinsa> Hybrid of the two.   Well, more like combine what we had one our app with the one on our main wiki page and place that also on the LP page.
<drkokandy> hmm... I think what I wrote talks about what LoCos in general do, and is not necessarily about pushing us forward to do more. I think if we wanted to create a mission statement (really a mission statement), we should probably start with identifying some goals (a mission) that we would like to accomplish
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> What do you want to have accomplished by the community in 2-3 years?  What do you want to strive for?
<drkokandy> The old one on the wiki has specifc Whats: distributing, advertising, and demonstrating. And also specific target audiences: schools, businesses, home users. Those could still be possible activities/audiences
<drkokandy> What we've done so far recently has been to put on an educational/social event (UbuCon)... if we would like to continue doing that with the goal of making those more frequent, that could be a thing
<drkokandy> we could also write into the mission statement the goals that you've been working on to guide Ubuntu Ohio members to full Ubuntu Membership, skellat
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Belkinsa, how say you?
<belkinsa> I agree with what drkonandy, but I don't have anything else to add.
<belkinsa> -what
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> I think we've got that started enough for others to chime in on
<skellat> The second bit is "Plans for the Trusty Tahr Cycle"
<skellat> All I can note is that through discussion at vUDS-1311 we're looking at Global Jam being somewhere around 2014-03-21 to 2014-03-23 **tentatively**
<jrgifford> Fantastic, glad we've got a sorta date for the jam
<belkinsa> Is this virtually speaking or actual in person event?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: so, this is a mix
<skellat> :-)
<jrgifford> it's generally something that is done in person
<belkinsa> Okay.
<jrgifford> but there are also virtual events that are organized, at least over the past 3-4 cycles, there have been
<skellat> UbuCon 2013 was our event for the last Global Jam
<jrgifford> ah, cool
<skellat> If we want to hold an event during the Trusty Tahr cycle, I need to wait on a blocking dependency
<skellat> Namely that I've been made a tentative job offer by an $AGENCY that does not have its appropriations settled past 2014-01-15 so the job offered could disappear on me
<skellat> Does anybody have a burning desire to have an event held somewhere in the state before Global Jam?
<jrgifford> hm.
<jrgifford> could be fun to try something
<jrgifford> but the problem is we're scattered
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<skellat> That's why we could possibly shoot for Global Jam to do something at perhaps a State Park that has a lodge or other campground
<belkinsa> Unless done with Hangouts and IRC, like vUDS/
<jrgifford> difficulty: Internet
<skellat> These have Internet: http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/lodges
<jenni> [ Lodges & Conference Centers in Ohio State Parks ] - https://j.mp/18gl9O3
<jrgifford> ok, anyone have a clue on pricing then?
<jrgifford> that's the only remaining "big" question... i think
<skellat> We'd have to contact for quotes
<skellat> That could be saved for next month after there is a chance to assess interest
<skellat> The only lodge that is off the table is Geneva...because that is **HERE** in Ashtabula County
<drkokandy> I can only pull up prices for rooms at the lodge using the online system, not reserving a meeting room at the conference center
<skellat> drkokandy: Yeah, that'll require me making contact directly working the phones
<jrgifford> ok
<skellat> Deer Creek is in Mt. Sterling which is outside metro Columbus so that would be closest to the state's center that we could get
<skellat> http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/deercreek
<jenni> [ Deer Creek State Park ] - https://j.mp/18glCja
<jrgifford> ok, sounds like a possibility.
<belkinsa> +1
<skellat> We'll leave that for further discussion in keeping with the rest of tonight's meeting
<skellat> Item #3 under the main heading is "Planning Beyond Trusty Tahr"
<skellat> Does anybody have any thoughts to contribute at this time?
<jrgifford> is this somewhat of an open-ended, "Anything goes" question?
<skellat> To an extent.
<belkinsa> I'm planning to release where we are poll on SurveyMonkey soon so we can think about ReLoCo's.
<skellat> What would you like the Ubuntu Ohio community to be doing after April 2014?
<skellat> belkinsa: Understood
<skellat> But again, what would folks attending tonight like to see Ubuntu Ohio doing after Easter 2014 which would be the week after the latest LTS will be released to the world?
<belkinsa> We also have the topic on Disclosure: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/where-in-ohio-do-you-hail-from/1257
<jenni> [ Where in Ohio do you hail from? - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/Im680n
<belkinsa> Could we try using Hangouts and IRC for a release party?
<jrgifford> We could.
<jrgifford> So something I've noticed, is that it is easier to work on open source stuff if other people are too
<jrgifford> Do we want to consider having some sort of an open "here's what we have been/are working on with Ubuntu" thing every month or two?
<TheMaster> This presumes you're not bat crap crazy.
<belkinsa> As a virtual (Re)LoCo?
<jrgifford> Something of the sort belkinsa
<belkinsa> I would be okay with that.
<jrgifford> TheMaster: oh, you should know I am. :-P
<belkinsa> Might be better off for us anyways since we are scattered.
<TheMaster> For the most part, the point of a LoCo is because everyone is closer so they should be more able to do in-person events, otherwise it's a mesh up of -devel and -offtopic.
<TheMaster> jrgifford: Suuure. :P
<jrgifford> TheMaster: true - but we have shrunk in active people. So, this might be a place to start.
<belkinsa> We need a YouTube account for this, right?
<jrgifford> Just someone with a Google account, if we were to do hangouts.
<belkinsa> And maybe a blog where we post the other things from these sessions.
<belkinsa> Right, right.
<TheMaster> This is sounding like something I could do with people in #xubuntu-offtopic, not something that needs to be in -oh. :P
<jrgifford> TheMaster: one word: timezomes
<jrgifford> *timezones
<belkinsa> At least timezones will not effect us.
<TheMaster> Technically no, but patterns still, which may as well be the same thing.
<skellat> TheMaster: Explain that further, please, instead of just throwing a one-liner out there
<belkinsa> +1
<jrgifford> Anyway, didn't mean to hijack the discussion, just tossed out something I've been considering.
<belkinsa> You didn't hijack it.  It was along the lines of planing past 14.04.
 * TheMaster thinks he should get jrgifford to work on his stuff. :D
<skellat> Well, somebody is in a mood tonight
<belkinsa> skellat, is (or has) any other LoCo done this idea that jrgifford is suggesting?
<skellat> It came up at the macro- level as a proposal from Canonical Community Team during vUDS-1311 but nothing at local level
<belkinsa> Okay, just was wondering about this.
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Looking past Easter 2014 may be a little rough to do at the moment
<skellat> That wraps up the "Looking Ahead" discussion
<skellat> Is there "Any Other Business" that needs to be brought forward at this time for resolution?
<belkinsa> None for me.
<jrgifford> None here
<drkokandy> nope
<skellat> TheMaster: Anything on your end?
<TheMaster> No.
<skellat> This meeting stands adjourned.  The next meeting is subject to call.
<TheMaster> jrgifford: So been doing anything of interest lately?
<jenni> oh baby
<TheMaster> jenni: yeah, honey.
 * belkinsa rolls my eyes at jenni
<TheMaster> jrgifford: You don't happen to have a bitbucket, right?
<jrgifford> TheMaster: i  do have a bitbucket
<jrgifford> Same username, almost nothing there
<jrgifford> Haven't been doing much lately.
<TheMaster> Well sweet, that's the only public VCS I have, used or not.
<TheMaster> (LP not counting, of course.)
<belkinsa> Just a quick question: would a Google form work better as a survey for where our members are located?
<belkinsa> Never mind, created one.  I just didn't want to make another useless account on some site that I will only use once
<Unit193> paultag: Howdy.
<paultag> yo
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-17
<canthus13> Anyone know of a good volume control applet in 14.10 that I can use in Awesome?
<canthus13> gnome-volume-applet no longer exists.  pavucontrol is nice, but clunky and not really useful for that sort of thing.
<skellat> canthus13: pavucontrol is the best one I can think of for general DE-agnostic use
<canthus13> the problem is it doesn't minimize to the tasktray.
<skellat> I know
<canthus13> I could add an icon, I suppose..but it's annoying. And I'm not above DE use. I just prefer to pick and choose.
 * canthus13 was happy with the gnome applets. :P
<canthus13> they've disappeared or become so integrated into stuff that they're not worth the trouble.
<skellat> xfce4-mixer then?
<canthus13> Hmm.. never heard of it. I'll check into it.
<lucky43113> evening all
<lucky43113> whos getting snow
<Unit193> lucky43113: We had snow. :P
<Unit193> skellat: I presume/hope you got everything you wanted off the site?
<dzho> we're getting snow now
<dzho> big ol' fluffy stuff
<belkinsa> It's been snowing here all morning
<jrgifford> yeah, it's doing the snow thing.
<jrgifford> downtown is clear
<jrgifford> surprisingly.
<dzho> jenni: are you a bot?
<belkinsa> It's falling down hard now
<jenni> no, you are.
<dzho> heh
<dzho> jenni: .commands
<jenni> I don't understand
<dzho> d'oh
<dzho> must have had a self-destruct, I didn't hit it that hard
<dzho> .commands
<jenni> dzho: For a list of all of my commands, please visit: https://is.gd/CPStvK
<dzho> .rss #ubuntu-us-oh add ohioteamwiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam?action=rss_rc
<jenni> dzho: You must be an admin to start up the RSS feeds.
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/11dy0h7
 * dzho nods
<skellat> Unit193: I took care of the downloads over the weekend myself in concert with jacob
<skellat> jenni: .scores
<jenni> i play darkmagicin.
<skellat> jenni: .cs KC8BFI
<yano> wat
<yano> .scores
<jenni> Channel, #ubuntu-us-oh, has no users with scores.
<jenni> ti piace
<yano> you don't prefix it with "jenni: "
<yano> .cs KC8BFI
<jenni> (KC8BFI) Name: STEPHEN M KELLAT, Address: Ashtabula, OH 44004, United States. Previous Callsign: N/A. Grant Date: 08/08/2014. Expire Date: 10/06/2015. Codes: HAI - Ham Radio - Individual. More information is available at: http://www.qth.com/callsign.php?cs=KC8BFI
<skellat> .addpoint yano
<jenni> yano: +1/-0, 1
<skellat> .addpoint yano
 * skellat is listening to yet another commercial about Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy Center and am wondering if it is just a complicated form of waterboarding with O2 if you're not being treated for the bends...
<skellat> http://pjmedia.com/instapundit/198404/
<jenni> [ Instapundit » Blog Archive » DR. MARTIN SALIA dies of Ebola in Nebraska hospital.Related: Colleagues hugged him after Ebola … ] - https://j.mp/1vkRuNM
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow !WARNING! issued November 17 at 3:27PM EST until November 17 at 3:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<yano> you guys should totally -c the channel
<Unit193> ^
<skellat> Unit193: How do we go about doing that?
<skellat> Thank you comrade
<Unit193> Then, you can just pop it back in if there's problems.
<Unit193> Temp: 18 F (-8 C) ~ light snow ~ Windchill: 3 F (-16 C) ~ Humidity: 78% ~ Observed: Mon 17, 16:52
<yano> .forecast 43210
<jenni> Special Weather Statement for Franklin, OH Expires at: 2014-11-18 04:00:00
<jenni> [Columbus, Ohio, United States] MON: 33.0F (0.6C) / 15.7F (-9.1C), Dew: 23.4F (-4.8C), Wind: 7.0mph (11.3kmh), Snow until afternoon. | TUE: 17.3F (-8.2C) / 9.9F (-12.3C), Dew: 8.6F (-13.0C), Wind: 16.1mph (25.8kmh), Mostly cloudy throughout the day.
<jenni> [Columbus, Ohio, United States] WED: 33.7F (0.9C) / 12.3F (-11.0C), Dew: 20.0F (-6.7C), Wind: 14.7mph (23.6kmh), Flurries starting in the evening. | THU: 29.2F (-1.5C) / 16.5F (-8.6C), Dew: 17.4F (-8.1C), Wind: 13.6mph (21.9kmh), Light snow until afternoon. (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<belkinsa> .forecast 45069
<jenni> Special Weather Statement for Butler, OH Expires at: 2014-11-18 04:00:00
<paultag> .forecast 20002
<jenni> [West Chester, Ohio, United States] MON: 33.0F (0.6C) / 15.8F (-9.0C), Dew: 22.3F (-5.4C), Wind: 6.9mph (11.0kmh), Snow until afternoon. | TUE: 18.9F (-7.3C) / 9.7F (-12.4C), Dew: 9.2F (-12.7C), Wind: 13.7mph (22.1kmh), Mostly cloudy throughout the day.
<jenni> [West Chester, Ohio, United States] WED: 34.5F (1.4C) / 12.7F (-10.7C), Dew: 21.0F (-6.1C), Wind: 14.2mph (22.8kmh), Breezy until evening and flurries starting in the evening. | THU: 29.1F (-1.6C) / 17.4F (-8.1C), Dew: 18.3F (-7.6C), Wind: 11.3mph (18.2kmh), Partly cloudy throughout the day. (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<jenni> [Washington, Washington, D.C., United States] MON: 48.7F (9.3C) / 38.2F (3.4C), Dew: 39.9F (4.4C), Wind: 3.9mph (6.2kmh), Rain until evening. | TUE: 35.6F (2.0C) / 24.5F (-4.2C), Dew: 12.6F (-10.8C), Wind: 14.6mph (23.5kmh), Clear throughout the day.
<jenni> [Washington, Washington, D.C., United States] WED: 34.6F (1.4C) / 21.0F (-6.1C), Dew: 13.6F (-10.2C), Wind: 8.6mph (13.8kmh), Mostly cloudy starting in the evening. | THU: 44.5F (6.9C) / 29.7F (-1.3C), Dew: 22.4F (-5.3C), Wind: 10.3mph (16.7kmh), Partly cloudy until afternoon. (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> And if we really want something freaky...
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow !WARNING! issued November 17 at 3:27PM EST until November 17 at 3:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> .addpoint yano
<jenni> yano: +2/-0, 2
<yano> heh
<skellat> .score
<jenni> Top 10 (for #ubuntu-us-oh): yano: +2/-0, 2
<yano> also, don't forget about ##weather-us-oh
<skellat> I know
<skellat> I'm just having a hard time grasping the notion on the news that we're going to swing back to 50 degree Fahrenheit weather by next week Tuesday
<Unit193> I'm not, it's Ohio...
<Unit193> Also was in Indiana yesterday, snow was worse, drivers were better. :P
<skellat> This looks horrifying: http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/11/16/wholesale-phone-company
<jenni> [ Daring Fireball: Wholesale Phone Company ] - https://j.mp/1HbQjUS
<skellat> Typo of the Day: "Mother Nature's furry will be unleashed Tuesday"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-18
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 19.9°F (-6.7°C), Dew Point: 14.6°F (-9.6°C), Humidity: 80%, Apparent Temp: 4.1°F (-15.5°C), Pressure: 29.83in (1010.19mb), Condition: Cloudy, Wind: Fresh breeze 19.8mph (31.8kmh) (↙) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow !WARNING! issued November 17 at 3:27PM EST until November 17 at 3:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<Unit193> Heh, how'd that happen?  We have -3F windchill.
<skellat> Unit193: The reporting sensor(s) are the Ashtabula County Airport in the middle of the county and information isn't collected elsewhere
<Unit193> Good for it?
<skellat> Ashtabula County measures over 700 square miles in area
<skellat> .wx KHZY
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 53.5°F (11.9°C), Dew Point: 30.6°F (-0.8°C), Humidity: 41%, Apparent Temp: 53.5°F (11.9°C), Pressure: 30.21in (1022.97mb), Condition: Clear Day, Wind: Light air 1.4mph (2.3kmh) (↑) - Lat: 35.029472, Long: 63.176245 (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> Well, KHZY *is* the ICAO airport code for the county airport
<skellat> But there have been fairly hefty wind gusts here at home about 10+ miles north of the airport
<skellat> And 1.5 miles south of the shoreline
<skellat> Unit193: I'm still trying to figure out what to do with this bit and the comments from the cantankerous folks in Vancouver -- http://randall.executiv.es/we-are-NOT-loco
<jenni> [ We Are Not Loco: Ubuntu Vancouver Loco's Last Day | Amplify the Signal ] - https://j.mp/1xKorBR
<skellat> I already knocked their LP team out of ~locoteams as that appeared to be their expressed wish
<skellat> The team itself is a member of ~ubuntu-ca so they're still members of a LoCo even if they've not figured that out
<skellat> I find the whole thing kinda funny considering that Randall Ross is now a Canonical employee too
<dzho> jenni: .help
<dzho> so slow
<jenni> Hep what?
<dzho> jenni: help
<jenni> dzho: Hi, I'm a bot. Say ".commands" to me in private for a list of my commands, or see https://github.com/myano/jenni/wiki for more general details. My owner is yano@freenode/staff/yano.
<dzho> ah, so it's probably yano's forecast.io api key that's being used for this instance.
<yano> yea
<dzho> yano: and you use it for wxbot too?
<yano> yea
<yano> but the ##weather-us-oh stuffs are NOAA
<dzho> huh
<yano> which requires no API, it is just ATOM scraping
<dzho> ok
<dzho> I might try the noaa stuff then
<yano> i'm looking at wunderground next
<dzho> as it is, I'm not having much luck getting my instance to respond to admin commands
<yano> wunderground updates more quickly than forecast.io/noaa
<dzho> so, I have to kill the process, which is unsatisfying
<yano> hm?
<yano> just run jenni in screen/tmux
<dzho> oh, I am
<yano> ah
<dzho> so, a ^c suffices, there, but still.
<dzho> I ought to be able to just tell it to quit, right?
<yano> make sure the admin line in the config is using your nick@vhost
<yano> yea, you can do a .quit in PM only
<dzho> oh, not just the nick.
<yano> er wait
<yano> i mean owner
<yano> owner = 'yano@freenode/staff/yano'
<skellat> .addpoint dzho
<jenni> dzho: +1/-0, 1
<dzho> ahahah, ok, it worked
<skellat> .addpoint yano
<yano> and make sure owner is at least:
<yano> admins = [owner,]
<dzho> it was the pm part that I was missing.
<dzho> yano: thanks!
<yano> ah
<yano> dzho: you're welcome! :)
<dzho> yano: if I get deeper into using this, is there another channel that would be more suitable?
<yano> dzho: yes, i have #jenni, #jenni-playground, and #jenni-testing
<dzho> a cornucopia!
<yano> yup! :)
<yano> .food
<jenni> How about, Level Dining Lounge?
<dzho> ok, will do.  Spent enough time on this today, so I think I'll call it good for now.
<yano> cool, let me know how it goes :)
<dzho> :-)
<skellat> Well, that didn't go well: http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/11/18/regular-loco-council-meeting-for-november-2014/
<jenni> [ Loco Council | Regular LoCo Council Meeting for November 2014 ] - https://j.mp/1xAJwRF
<dzho> oh, lack of quorum
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-19
<skellat> And for those that care about the great systemd vote Debian-side, apparently the final outcome is a General Resolution that a General Resolution is not required.
<skellat> See: https://vote.debian.org/~secretary/gr_initcoupling/results.txt
<skellat> .addpoint paultag
<jenni> paultag: +1/-0, 1
<belkinsa> What is this points for?
<belkinsa> these*
<skellat> The same thing as on the CW show "Whose Line Is It Anyway?"
<skellat> Nothing
<skellat> .scores
<jenni> Top 10 (for #ubuntu-us-oh): yano: +2/-0, 2 | paultag: +1/-0, 1 | dzho: +1/-0, 1
<skellat> And Paul, you get two points just because you co-sponsored what the final outcome of that bloody mess turned up as
<belkinsa> Is it the "I lost the game" game?
<paultag> \m/
<paultag> https://vote.debian.org/~secretary/gr_initcoupling/
<skellat> .addpoint paultag
<jenni> [ init system coupling ] - https://j.mp/14HTgxr
<belkinsa> .addpoint belkinsa
<jenni> belkinsa: I'm sorry, but I can't let you do that!
<skellat> .addpoint belkinsa
<skellat> Apparently my ability to add points is rate-limited
<skellat> .addpoint paultag
<skellat> So, paultag, at this rate...how long until Debian collapses in on itself from infighting?
 * skellat realizes he's asked the question that nobody wants to contemplate yet
<Unit193> Meh, Debian while it's currently having issues, is likely to last longer than Ubuntu.  If nothing else, the collapse of Debian will take down Ubuntu (and Mint, or any others. :P )
<skellat> Unit193: You don't think Ubuntu could replace Debian as upstream if Debian collapses?
<Unit193> Debian has how many developers and contributors, whereas Ubuntu is already having problems with numbers, even with syncs?
<skellat> True
 * skellat just found the tally sheet -- https://vote.debian.org/~secretary/gr_initcoupling/tally.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | ...and then the website truly became just a wiki page...
<skellat> .addpoint paultag
<jenni> paultag: +2/-0, 2
<Unit193> Why are we pointing at him? :D
<skellat> .score
<jenni> Top 10 (for #ubuntu-us-oh): paultag: +2/-0, 2 | yano: +2/-0, 2 | dzho: +1/-0, 1
<skellat> Unit193: I think we're eventually going to play trivia night in-channel
<skellat> Especially since jenni can play scorekeeper for us
<skellat> https://identi.ca/debian/note/7iheXy-zTwKqtiru-Hut8w
<jenni> [ Debian's developer community decides, that no GR is needed on systemd. Outcome is 4>2>3>1>5 - Identi.ca ] - https://j.mp/14IWYa5
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow *WATCH* issued November 19 at 2:01PM EST until November 21 at 3:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<thafreak> .nws 44256
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Medina, OH.
<thafreak> .nws 33242
<jenni> Rip Current Statement issued November 19 at 2:22PM EST until November 20 at 7:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Miami, FL, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=FLC086 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<thafreak> .nws 44242
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Kent, OH.
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for West Chester, OH.
<skellat> We just ended the Lake Effect Snow Warning this morning as it was!
<belkinsa> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow *WATCH* issued November 19 at 2:01PM EST until November 21 at 3:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> Look at the dates, skellat.
<belkinsa> It's from 19 to 21
<skellat> I know
<skellat> Which means it can escalate back up to a warning yet again
 * skellat is wondering why his cat is chewing on his laptop
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-20
<dzho> mineral deficiency
<skellat> For what?
<skellat> Or did you type in the wrong channel?
<dzho> skellat: your cat
<dzho> also, I'm mostly kidding
<Unit193> :D
 * Unit193 petpets dzho.
<skellat> As seen elsewhere: http://blog.halon.org.uk/2014/11/barbie-the-debian-developer/
<jenni> [ Barbie the Debian Developer - Liberal Murmurs ] - https://j.mp/1uY4s2I
<paultag> :D
<skellat> Grrr
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow !WARNING! issued November 20 at 3:27PM EST until November 21 at 3:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> REALLY?!?!?!?
<yano> better believe it
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for West Chester, OH.
<belkinsa> skellat, you jinxed yourself.
<belkinsa> Well, I got you to do, rather.
<skellat> .addpoint belkinsa
<jenni> belkinsa: +1/-0, 1
<belkinsa> +1
<belkinsa> skellat, you been thanked: http://ubuntusense.com/2014/11/20/community-appreciation-day-2014/
<jenni> [ Community Appreciation Day 2014 | The Ubuntu Sense ] - https://j.mp/1uYxY8n
<skellat> Thank you
<skellat> .scores
<jenni> Top 10 (for #ubuntu-us-oh): paultag: +2/-0, 2 | yano: +2/-0, 2 | dzho: +1/-0, 1 | belkinsa: +1/-0, 1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-21
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<dzho> belkinsa: TIL about ubuntu-scientists
<belkinsa> What is TIL?
<yano> Today I Learned
<yano> so you could say: TIL about TIL
<belkinsa> Ah.
<dzho> :-)
<belkinsa> And I so can.
<yano> :3
<belkinsa> TIL about TIL
 * dzho looks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists/, looks at #ubuntu-scientists
<belkinsa> Our channel is dead, I even gave up sitting in.
<dzho> aw
<dzho> a lot of these things take more time that we're able or willing to give them to build up awareness and steam
<belkinsa> Though, i need to reboot the team and get a project going.
<dzho> s/that we're/than we're/
<jenni> dzho meant to say: a lot of these things take more time than we're able or willing to give them to build up awareness and steam
<belkinsa> Yeah, and everyone has other things to do.
 * dzho nods
<dzho> I saw a coworking space here closed in July--it had only been open since January
<belkinsa> It's next on my list about the Ubuntu Women projects and the Ubuntu Leadership mentoring program.  Maybe I could squeeze in another project.
<dzho> belkinsa: none of this is meant as a call for you to do more, of course.  From what I'm seeing you are doing quite a bit.
<belkinsa> I know and I need to stop.  Enough is enough.
<dzho> I'm just trying to give this some attention.
<belkinsa> I understand.
<dzho> We need to be able to talk about these things without it burning us all out.
 * belkinsa nods
 * dzho thinks of the loco fracas, the systemd stuff, the rivalry we have in town here between a makerspace and a hackerspace and all these other little nerd groups barely big enough to hang a name on
<dzho> anyway, my coffee is almost gone and the cafe is filling up so I should probably press on.  WTG, belkinsa :-)
<dzho> (Way to go!)
<dzho> ;-)
<belkinsa> Thanks and see ya.
 * belkinsa needs to go too...battery is dying
<skellat> dzho: What loco fracas?  
<dzho> skellat: you mocking the Vancouver group is foremost in my mind
<dzho> but the lack of quorum, the unrest over the recent policy changes
<skellat> Yeah, not too pleasant stuff
<dzho> I think there are serious crossed wires about why formal recognition is important for everyone involved.  The marked failure of the recognition process to penetrate even where there exists tremendous goodwill, as in Vancouver, is an existential sort of problem.
<dzho> we have a little bit of distance now from Ubuntu's founding as an explicit alternative to Redhat, which is I think important in part because of the challenge trademark use and protection presents.
<dzho> (and an explicit alternative to Debian, which is the side of things that held more of my attention back in the day, because I had already tried to give up on Redhat)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-22
<PCLine_> Hi Ohio people.
<skellat> I thought I wound up in Siberia
<yano> .wx kcmh
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 20.5°F (-6.4°C), Dew Point: 10.9°F (-11.7°C), Humidity: 66%, Apparent Temp: 14.8°F (-9.6°C), Pressure: 30.43in (1030.42mb), Condition: Clear Night, Wind: Light breeze 4.0mph (6.5kmh) (↘) - Port Columbus International Airport, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<belkinsa> .wns 45069
<belkinsa> .wns 45069
<belkinsa> Whatever,
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<skellat> Hallelujah
<skellat> http://www.x11r5.com/p/c1uzwt2
<jenni> [ X11R5 Wisdom ] - https://j.mp/1HAbq3k
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-23
<skellat> http://wh.gov/iCfph
<jenni> [ Refund the fees to legal immigrants who have applied over the past six years | We the People: Your Voice in Our Government ] - http://wh.gov
<skellat> Hunh, so the White House does have their own link shortener
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 23 at 3:29PM EST until November 24 at 12:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> HIGH Wind *WATCH* issued November 23 at 3:29PM EST until November 24 at 12:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> HIGH Wind *WATCH* issued November 23 at 3:29PM EST until November 25 at 12:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> Well, the Warning Forecast Meteorologist down on Cleveland's west side at the National Weather Service office near Hopkins airport either couldn't decide...or the zip code covers multiple warning zones
<skellat> In reality...the second is true
<PCLine_> Hello skellat
 * canthus13 has a new server coming to replace his ailing DL380... which means his DL320 is going to migrate over to router duty while his new DL380 takes on everything else. :P
<canthus13> So. I'll have pfsense running on a 3.4ghz pentium D... sort of overkill.
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 23 at 3:46PM EST until November 24 at 10:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for West Chester, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC017 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-16
<wxl> hey everyone. coming to harass you all about re-verification since Unit193 is a poo poo butt.
<Unit193> Hey, I've poked 2 or 3 times, it's all good. :P
<wxl> alright, well, i'll just let you guys expire then :(
<Unit193> Have a lot of others expired?
<Unit193> jrgifford: Suppose we're not going for that?
<jrgifford> Unit193: probably not. 
<jrgifford> I guess we can't, since we aren't an active group. 
<Unit193> Yeah, not really, no.  Some of us are still active in Ubuntu, but not really as -oh.  OLF is the biggest one, and that hasn't happened for a couple years now.
<yano> In democracy its your vote that counts. In feudalism its your count that votes.
<jrgifford> yano has some good advice, as always.
<yano> gwgw
<yano> *hehe
<jrgifford> off by one errors are what elasticsearch handles, not humans. ;-)
<yano> :3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-18
<yano> https://youtu.be/-F-ZBn0Bf_4
<jenni> [ Carl Sagan Speaks Zeitgeist (Original) - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1Pz5TQn
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-19
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2015/11/19/amazon-to-build-wind-farm-in-ohio.html
<jenni> [ Amazon to build wind farm in NW Ohio | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1I27iXU
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-20
<SlidingHorn> Is the LoCo still alive?  Didn't see any recent updates on the portal
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-22
<PCLine__> Hello and Welcome to Winter in Ohio everyone.
<Unit193> But I don't see snow...
<PCLine__> It was snowing here.
<PCLine__> First seen it at 5:30 this afternoon - Just came home and seen snow in the Head lights.
<Unit193> Wow, nice.
<jrgifford> Snowing here.
<Unit193> Woooohoooo, jrgifford!
<Unit193> jrgifford: Oh and we expired.
<jrgifford> yeah... snow.
<jrgifford> Unit193: yup.
<jrgifford> :\
<jrgifford> we didn't have a group photo.
<Unit193> Photoshop everyone into one. :----D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-11-23
<yano> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle
<jenni> [ Humble Book Bundle: Unix presented by O'Reilly (pay what you want and help charity) ] - https://bit.ly/2gilLvf
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-20
<thafreak> jrgifford: it's going. My server seems to have seen beter days though.
<jrgifford> thafreak: what? Server issues? :(
<thafreak> Yeah, the server where I have irssi running...it gets lots of disconnects it seems
<thafreak> The machine is almost 10 years old
<thafreak> I would throw it away, but I haven't actually paid the thing off yet :(
<thafreak> I bought it and just after I got it deployed to the datacenter, AWS was annnounced...and I was like FUUUUUU
<jrgifford> oh dear :(
<thafreak> Didn't need to buy the damn thing...oh well
 * dzho mumbles something about the sunk-cost fallacy
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-21
<yano> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/405783/why-does-man-print-gimme-gimme-gimme-at-0030
<jenni> [ date - Why does man print "gimme gimme gimme" at 00:30? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange ] - https://bit.ly/2zZ9qDr
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-22
<yano> https://www.battleforthenet.com/
<jenni> [ Join the Battle for Net Neutrality ] - https://bit.ly/2sh6DnX
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-23
<thafreak> Happy thanksgiving #ubuntu-us-oh!
<dzho> Happy thanksgiving, thafreak 
 * dzho has a kvm instance installing ubuntu-17.10-server-amd64.iso at the moment
<thafreak> oh...kvm at home? Or with a provider?
<dzho> laptop
<dzho> taking a whack at the latest iteration of https://developer.sugarlabs.org/dev-environment.md.html
<jenni> [ dev-environment.md ] - https://bit.ly/2jifK0R
<dzho> in prep for the spring class, which looks like it'll run
<dzho> but for now, got to shove off to my sibling's for The Feast
